# GTA IV Thread **Spoilers**



## gtarmanrob

hey guys.

with all this crazy hype going around with the release of GTA IV, I figured it might be time to start channeling all the great news and info into a single thread, to save flooding OCN. plus it will help with everybody keeping up to date.

I think this thread could also become the future grounds for players posting any cool finds and ideas within the game. A shame screenshots wont be easy, I think Xbox360 users can take screens in-game, dunno how they post them online. but anyway.

So I propose we post everything within this thread, including news on the game, unless its like some big important vital news update or something.

Players from both the PS3 and Xbox360 platforms please post here.

What I think we would all like to see is news of any new discoveries in-game that people come across. I know I'll be sharing everything I find, and would greatly appreciate anyone else's finds, as this game is gonna be huge. Plus hints and tips on where to go, what to see, your experiences within Liberty City.

Will see how it goes, hopefully we can make this thread official.

Oh and one last thing....

**** NO SYSTEM WARS!! **** - please.
get over yourselves, grow up, play nice. This is not supposed to become a debate over who's system is better and why. System wars is annoying, pathetic, immature and pointless. Lets all enjoy the game for what it is.

If you havn't already you guys might wanna check out the Rockstar Social Club.

EDIT: Decided to make mention in the thread title that this thread contains spoilers. Greatly appreciate everyone's efforts to indicate that their posts are containing spoilers, but I figured having it in the thread title would make it much clearer for first time visits.


----------



## Marin

Why in the Playstation section if this is for both consoles?


----------



## rusky1

im guna be standin in front of wally world when they open their doors so i can pick up a copy


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Why in the Playstation section if this is for both consoles?


is there a general section?

EDIT: lol im an idiot.

i'll PM a mod.

mods can you please move this to VIDEO GAMES - GENERAL


----------



## c00lkatz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusky1* 
im guna be standin in front of wally world when they open their doors so i can pick up a copy









Just picked up a copy from wally world myself about an hour ago (24hr store). Only got to play about 10 minutes, but I have work tomorrow...it's bedtime lol. It's funny, I only had to wait about 10 minutes in line (because the kid at the register was SLOW), and right across the street at Game Crazy there was a line out the door that looked like it would have taken 30 minutes AT LEAST to get through.


----------



## psun786

I played the game for about 2 hours. While the game music / radio is great, I am a little disappointed at the graphic. Maybe its because all the great reviews I read lately really bumped my expectation.







Don't get me wrong, the graphic is obviously superior than GTA3... but just not as good as some of PS3 titles (GT5P, Motorstorm, Assassins creed, COD4 and etc). Also, the blurring effect of object in a distance is disturbing. It made everything looks fuzzy.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psun786*


I played the game for about 2 hours. While the game music / radio is great, I am a little disappointed at the graphic. Maybe its because all the great reviews I read lately really bumped my expectation.







Don't get me wrong, the graphic is obviously superior than GTA3... but just not as good as some of PS3 titles (GT5P, Motorstorm, Assassins creed, COD4 and etc). Also, the blurring effect of object in a distance is disturbing. It made everything looks fuzzy.


to be honest, graphics are the least of my worries.

how did it run in terms of FPS? was there much stuttering or laggy areas?


----------



## csm11

Frame rate is also huge for me. Let us know, as I can't get mine until tomorrow.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
to be honest, graphics are the least of my worries.

how did it run in terms of FPS? was there much stuttering or laggy areas?


GTA series has never been about graphics...


----------



## matthiggins7

Ive just grabbed my copy

im not sure about everyone else who brought the game

but did anyone else get a FREE 500 points + Exclusive Gamerpics + 1 month of XBL GOLD









when they gave me 2 boxs it got me wondering

but the second had all the codes in there for that stuff

thoughts on the game

firstly if your worried about some people sayin noisy disk rom in 360 there wrong its been nothing out of the ordinary to me, i have one of the falcon chipset boxs btw duno if that makes a difference, and i havent seen one pop-in yet
maybe later on in the game i will but havent yet

Graphics brillaint, even if you dont play on a HD tele, i played it downstairs on a LG Lcd HDTV an was awesome, but my 27" toshiba CRT shows it just as good IMHO

knockin people over never felt so great!







blood on the bonnet owwwww









strip clubs an prozzy pick up is strangle very real i must say i LOL'd when i first pickd someone up









the phone is a great new feature

vehicles: everyone i get in i think is the best car i seen but i find my self gettin out an findin a better car SABRE GT my fav!!! even from vice city









there isnt as much gore but that makes it more realistic imo

just a awesome game full stop

as for online play not done that yet, single player will keep me playing for days









hope this has been some help to some one anyways









long live GTA

GamerTag: HamaRaptor
add me yarrr


----------



## Spart

I hope to have a copy this week. Also FYI theres no way they could give such an expansive environment the same graphics as Motostorm or any other PS3/360 title simply because all the activity and textures needed to be rendered at any given time would make the FPS chug like a fat kid with chocolate milk. (No offense to fat kids. I'm one so I can say that.)


----------



## Leeo D

Picked up a copy yesterday for $99AUD. Could not play cause little fella was home and I am on nightshift. Wanted to chuck a sickie.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

got the game in the post this morning. played the first level so far (had to go out) but now I've booked the night off work so that I can play it for 12 hours (with breaks







)


----------



## scottb75

I ordered mine from Gamestop yesterday at around 11:00am EST, I got it delivered to me today at work at 12:15pm EST. Very impressive service I must say.


----------



## mrselfdestruct

Picked up a copy this morning - played it for about 4 hours so far. Really enjoying the games - loads of free reign as expected and fun stuff to do. Really great attention to detail also, like flying through car windscreens when hitting solid objects going really fast! I'll agree with an earlier poster that the graphics blurring is a bit annoying - I'd really like it to be a lot sharper, but I guess you can't have everything - the gameplay is great and that's what matters. Still, I'd love to see the PC version when/if it comes out.


----------



## csm11

I'm still unsure what is going to be so special about the PC version over the console versions. I can understand wanting to play with mouse and keyboard but with the new gameplay improvements, I would expect very little improvement. I just couldn't justify buying the game for console and later on for PC.


----------



## psun786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
to be honest, graphics are the least of my worries.

how did it run in terms of FPS? was there much stuttering or laggy areas?

The framerate is very consistent for PS3, even in the multiplayer mode. I would say that I haven't experienced single stuttering in my 6 hrs play.

First thing I noticed is the driving physic. Its more refined and also harder to control. You just can't go full speed on corners, pull handbrake and drift through anymore.

The wanting system is great. You can reduce wanted level by drive out from sight radius of the police. It make much easier to loose <2 star wanted level.

The best thing is the multiplayer mode.







strategy and tactic make the most difference (even in free mode where everyone against everyone). Then, it comes to cars and weapons. You can be the best driver and deadliest shooter in the city. But there is no way you can Glock against AK47 on a scooter.

Also, the pedestrian will chase into your house if you piss them off.


----------



## Jskeezy84

anyone upset there isnt a mulitplayer lobby so you can join games instead of relying on your friends list for ps3, i dont know how 360 is. I want to do multi player but i know noone with a ps3.

We should start trading freind names for ps3 so we could play multiplayer


----------



## PiratesRule

GTA IV Freezing Problems

GTA IV Nega-review - collection of some negatives about the game.


----------



## gr1mo

I have it, Great game so far. Some of the dialogue is a little.... cheesy. Other than that I'm enjoying it alot. It does have frame drops in major collisions, and police chases from what I've noticed. But not enough to prevent you from playing







. The game has frozen on me twice, for about 15-30 seconds each.


----------



## xxhaloownerxx

I'm not sure if this is the wrong place to post this, but, anyone get a RROD since playing?


----------



## x2s3w4

Attention! May be some spoilers. I'm only 5% in so far.

OK I want to emphasize I completely SUUUUUUUCK so far at this game. I've played all the other GTA games on PC and have never played on Xbox like I'm playing now. I'm only 5% into the game, so far the game is pretty easy, but I'm going to be in BIG trouble soon. I can't drive, I can't run or fight well so I might need a little help. 
Has anyone found any weapons so far? I've looked a little. If you find some note where you find them.
Has anyone/everyone found that rich guy that gives Nicco $100? Are there any more people like that?
I don't care about spoilers.

The game is TOTALLY awesome so far!!!


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey guys just a note on spoilers.

this game has only just come out, and while the point of this thread is to share discoveries, can we all be VERY careful on spoiling the game for others.

either make a very strong, bold clear indication you are about to release spoiler information (like the post above), or PM the person who you want to reply too. oh and if possible, dont write your spoiler information in white text as some people do. while it does work for the initial post, as soon as someone quotes you, the text then appears visible.

we've all had something spoiled before and know how much it sucks.

on a side note, im so jealous lol, i had to import my copy to avoid getting a censored version...so i gotta wait until next Tuesday 6 May to play







worth the wait though.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hey guys just a note on spoilers.

this game has only just come out, and while the point of this thread is to share discoveries, can we all be VERY careful on spoiling the game for others.

either make a very strong, bold clear indication you are about to release spoiler information (like the post above), or PM the person who you want to reply too. oh and if possible, dont write your spoiler information in white text as some people do. while it does work for the initial post, as soon as someone quotes you, the text then appears visible.

we've all had something spoiled before and know how much it sucks.

on a side note, im so jealous lol, i had to import my copy to avoid getting a censored version...so i gotta wait until next Tuesday 6 May to play







worth the wait though.


Hey, Are you saying that even with the red letters and larger letters that's not enough. 
I'm just looking for info, I'm not trashing.
I was hoping to be pointed at a few spare weapons lying around. And the part I was referring to wasn't part of the story line. Is that still the same thing?

And it's totally worth waiting for, it's a great game.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

What kind of music is it i the game?
hope it's not Didelly doo I love you concept, have that already on the ear-killer AKA radio.
I liked the San andreas and Vice City songs, though PC version had the user tracks, how is it on the 360 and PS3 can you add your own music collection?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Played for a couple of hours on X360. First impressions:

Good: Graphics are excellent. It's not going to compete with the best of the best PC games, but it is such a huge leap over the PS2 and Xbox...the shadows on the train underpasses are really nive, IMHO. Nice little touches like the occasional blowing garbage add to the realism. No frame rate issues at all so far.

GPS is nice...I still have a tendency to drive by watching the radar since I've been doing this for so long, but you don't really have to now.

Not so good: I prefer the HUD from the old games...the text is too small and placed so far in the corner that I sometimes miss it. Give me back the big, bold, easy-to-read notices of what neighborhood I'm in, how much money I have, etc.

I tried to get on multiplayer to try it out, but I couldn't get on. I guess Live is swamped or something.

Most awesome acievement ever: One of the achievements is named "Warm Coffee", given for getting one of your dates to invite you inside. Kudos to Rock Star for making fun of their Hot Coffee fiasco! Take that, Jack Thompson!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
Hey, Are you saying that even with the red letters and larger letters that's not enough.
I'm just looking for info, I'm not trashing.
I was hoping to be pointed at a few spare weapons lying around. And the part I was referring to wasn't part of the story line. Is that still the same thing?

And it's totally worth waiting for, it's a great game.

lol nah mate, i was indicating that what you did was perfect lol. you read it the wrong way i think.

Quote:

either make a very strong, bold clear indication you are about to release spoiler information (like the post above)
was using you as a good example.


----------



## Droopz

Does anyone know of a way to take screenshots within the game on the PS3? Plenty of choice angles and scenes that I'd love to capture for wallpapers and such. Has anyone tryed the PRNTSCRN with a keyboard attached?


----------



## AKAeric

I haven't had any freezing issues. Single player is great, and yes I've found the guy that gives you money(find him again, he wants you to drive him to buy crack). Multiplayer is AWESOME! I also can't wait for the mission where I get to kill me some fake Jack Thompson.

Be sure to shoot the orange glowing pidgeons, there are 200 of them around. =D

Regarding spoilers, just encode them into hex or octal or something and provide people a link to a site that will translate it. IE http://nickciske.com/tools/octal.php

XBL GamerTag: SentientZombie


----------



## GeNjii-

GAME IS NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!

/drool just played from 5-9 and my eyes want to melt
but I still want to play more!!

Shotgunning people at point blank range is just awesome.. so is cruising in the Mercedes convertible looking car at like 200 mph


----------



## GeNjii-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
What kind of music is it i the game?
hope it's not Didelly doo I love you concept, have that already on the ear-killer AKA radio.
I liked the San andreas and Vice City songs, though PC version had the user tracks, how is it on the 360 and PS3 can you add your own music collection?

Music is sick.

R.E.M., Marley brothers, Nas, Swizz Beatz, Lil' Wayne, talk shows

ahhhhhhhhhh

102.7 the BEAT!


----------



## psun786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Attention! May be some spoilers. I'm only 5% in so far.

OK I want to emphasize I completely SUUUUUUUCK so far at this game. I've played all the other GTA games on PC and have never played on Xbox like I'm playing now. I'm only 5% into the game, so far the game is pretty easy, but I'm going to be in BIG trouble soon. I can't drive, I can't run or fight well so I might need a little help. 
Has anyone found any weapons so far? I've looked a little. If you find some note where you find them.
Has anyone/everyone found that rich guy that gives Nicco $100? Are there any more people like that?
I don't care about spoilers.

The game is TOTALLY awesome so far!!!


The trick for fist fight is targeting your subject (L2). kick first and follow with a punch combo, wait till he gets near u and repeat.

If you have either a bat or knife (both can be obtained during the first 5% of game play), you can pretty much take down a pedistrian unharm. This is especially the case with knife. *Bat can be found in the empty lot right across street from your home.

Shotgun can be obtained by steal police cars parked on the street. Usually, there is one parked close to your home.

Regarding handgun, just take your bat to some bad neighborhood and start beating ppl on random. Soon enough, someone will drop a handgun with lots cash.

The driving physic is different now... u just need to learn brake before turn.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psun786*


The trick for fist fight is targeting your subject (L2). kick first and follow with a punch combo, wait till he gets near u and repeat.

If you have either a bat or knife (both can be obtained during the first 5% of game play), you can pretty much take down a pedistrian unharm. This is especially the case with knife. *Bat can be found in the empty lot right across street from your home.

Shotgun can be obtained by steal police cars parked on the street. Usually, there is one parked close to your home.

Regarding handgun, just take your bat to some bad neighborhood and start beating ppl on random. Soon enough, someone will drop a handgun with lots cash.

The driving physic is different now... u just need to learn brake before turn.


cheers for the info on finding the bat









thats the kind of stuff we wanna see here.


----------



## Sistum Id

Anybody get drunk at a bar and go driving yet? That crap is very amusing. They shout and yell and jump in front of cars. And driving...wow forget about that, I stole a Escalade or something, the big fancy SUV. I ran into everything that I tried not to hit. Too funny...too drunk!


----------



## xdaseinx

Just played for 4 hours after picking up my special edition copy. Here are my thoughts:

I would not hesitate to recommend this game. It's difficult to put down. What makes it a great game are the little things like when the car jacked victims hang on to the door while it's open and they're screaming expletives at you as you driving off or when you get ejected through the front windshield when you crashed too hard









A lot has been said about the graphics. My 2 cents: On foot graphics suck. The characters don't look that great for a game that was so hyped. In car graphics are awesome. Liberty City passing by as you're being chased by the LCPD at high speed looks and feels awesome. The physics and AI are also good. Bodies tumble off the bumper realistically. The first time you hit a person into another car and they richochet off it into another, you'll form and evil grin.









Voice acting is great and the storyline is hilarious. I think that Michelle chick is a undercover cop but anyway.

What's been talked about most are the graphics in this game, but that's the last thing that you'll notice. What you will notice is that this is great game. Great gameplay. Great storyline. Good voice acting and characters. A game that makes you grin when you cause enough mayhem to have police helicopters chasing you









Awesome game


----------



## Vostro

The detail of this game is AMAZING. its all the little things about it that just make you say wow.


----------



## Crazy9000

After playing GTA4 for about 2Â½ hours, I can say it doesn't live up to ANY of the hype.

Single player: The missions are boring and menial. I like how you have a choice of what ones you do, and how you can blow people off, but other then that the single player is pretty poor. I highly doubt I will ever beat the game.

Graphics: With all the review sites giving this game a full 10 for graphics, they should have been Assassins Creed meets Burnout Paradise. What we got was alot better then GTA3, but the graphics are pretty poor. I got a budget racing game awile ago, it was $35 new, and the graphics blow GTA away. There really is no excuse for the graphics being under par with a game of this caliber.

Fighting system: I've found the gun system acceptable, but the hand-to-hand combat is horrible. In the previous GTA games you could just go on the street and kick some random guys ass with a few clicks, then run away with his money. Now, you get into a boring 5 hour long boxing match, and every other person on the street jumps in against you. I wanted to kick one guys ass, not get into a street brawl with 15 other people.

Driving/cars: This is the most improved part of the game. While the car damage model could be done a ton better (still get the flying into something and only denting the corner of your car effect), it is okay can can be fun. I especially like how if you hit something head-on too hard, your guy flys out the front windshield. As for driving, I really wished they had let the cars turn better at high speeds, but I guess they were going for a more realistic approach.

I give the game 6/10 overall. Note that I'm mostly going over the negative parts, as everyones already said enough praise about the game. My opinion that it's a sub-par offering stands though.


----------



## xdaseinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


After playing GTA4 for about 2Â½ hours, I can say it doesn't live up to ANY of the hype.

Single player: The missions are boring and menial. I like how you have a choice of what ones you do, and how you can blow people off, but other then that the single player is pretty poor. I highly doubt I will ever beat the game.

Graphics: With all the review sites giving this game a full 10 for graphics, they should have been Assassins Creed meets Burnout Paradise. What we got was alot better then GTA3, but the graphics are pretty poor. I got a budget racing game awile ago, it was $35 new, and the graphics blow GTA away. There really is no excuse for the graphics being under par with a game of this caliber.

Fighting system: I've found the gun system acceptable, but the hand-to-hand combat is horrible. In the previous GTA games you could just go on the street and kick some random guys ass with a few clicks, then run away with his money. Now, you get into a boring 5 hour long boxing match, and every other person on the street jumps in against you. I wanted to kick one guys ass, not get into a street brawl with 15 other people.

Driving/cars: This is the most improved part of the game. While the car damage model could be done a ton better (still get the flying into something and only denting the corner of your car effect), it is okay can can be fun. I especially like how if you hit something head-on too hard, your guy flys out the front windshield. As for driving, I really wished they had let the cars turn better at high speeds, but I guess they were going for a more realistic approach.

I give the game 6/10 overall. Note that I'm mostly going over the negative parts, as everyones already said enough praise about the game. My opinion that it's a sub-par offering stands though.


All your criticisms are valid. But IMO, I don't think you know how to play this game. Driving around and causing havoc is a lot more fun than trying to complete tasks and the beat the game. I think your personality doesn't suit this game.


----------



## c00lkatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdaseinx*


Voice acting is great and the storyline is hilarious. I think that Michelle chick is a undercover cop but anyway.


On our last date, I launched Michelle off of the back of a bike into a brick wall







She called me psycho and left, but who cares, that ***** is annoying. Waiting for a better chick to come along









Seriously though, I think Rockstar's aim for this game is to be a little more realistic. Pick a fight with someone in a bad neighborhood, don't expect just to whoop their ass and take off easy. Try to take a turn at 100mph and you're not going to make it easy. Run into a wall at high speed and Michelle goes flying off the back of your motorcycle and you've lost your poon for the night. See where I'm going with this?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdaseinx*


All your criticisms are valid. But IMO, I don't think you know how to play this game. Driving around and causing havoc is a lot more fun than trying to complete tasks and the beat the game. I think your personality doesn't suit this game.


The only reason I did career mode at all was because running around causing havoc wasn't as fun as in the others, and everyone said the career mode was great.


----------



## AKAeric

Michelle told me I drove like a gangster a split second before I slammed into a semi launching us both through the windshield... no warm coffee on that date, lol


----------



## Sonic

Looks like I'm going to buy this game if I can find it(likely going to BB), I'll checkout the Rocketfish if they still have any left..

Finally put my 360 to good use.


----------



## Chris627

One of the reporters on the daily show reported from Liberty City lol


----------



## RAFFY

For all of you people who havent gone to the ROFL/LMAO CLUB GO THERE!!! KAT WILLAMS does standup there!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Attention! May be some spoilers. I'm only 5% in so far.

OK I want to emphasize I completely SUUUUUUUCK so far at this game. I've played all the other GTA games on PC and have never played on Xbox like I'm playing now. I'm only 5% into the game, so far the game is pretty easy, but I'm going to be in BIG trouble soon. I can't drive, I can't run or fight well so I might need a little help. 
Has anyone found any weapons so far? I've looked a little. If you find some note where you find them.
Has anyone/everyone found that rich guy that gives Nicco $100? Are there any more people like that?
I don't care about spoilers.

The game is TOTALLY awesome so far!!!



lol that white kid is a crack head that u meet 2 more times for a total of 3 after that and then in downtown new york you meet a black kid who's a wanna be rapper that gives u money too!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AKAeric*


Michelle told me I drove like a gangster a split second before I slammed into a semi launching us both through the windshield... no warm coffee on that date, lol


is it just me or is michelle a slut? first date i took her to a bar got her drunk and banged her afterwards and now whenever i date her i always screw her afterwards, lol. did my GTA 4 cum w/an extra slutty michelle?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xdaseinx*


All your criticisms are valid. But IMO, I don't think you know how to play this game. Driving around and causing havoc is a lot more fun than trying to complete tasks and the beat the game. I think your personality doesn't suit this game.


Woah wait a minute, who are you talking about? me? I do the same stuff. About 1% is doing quests and 99% is havocking town and race^^


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Woah wait a minute, who are you talking about? me? I do the same stuff. About 1% is doing quests and 99% is havocking town and race^^


lol he's not talking about you mate.

he clearly quoted Crazy9000 haha


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


is it just me or is michelle a slut? first date i took her to a bar got her drunk and banged her afterwards and now whenever i date her i always screw her afterwards, lol. did my GTA 4 cum w/an extra slutty michelle?


Nope... Shes a whore. Always calling me, so I pick her up, take her to the bar, we get hammered, I lose my car so i steal one, go back to her place and score all night long. Its the same thing every time...


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


After playing GTA4 for about 2Â½ hours, I can say it doesn't live up to ANY of the hype.

Single player: The missions are boring and menial. I like how you have a choice of what ones you do, and how you can blow people off, but other then that the single player is pretty poor. I highly doubt I will ever beat the game.


Being only a few missions (about two hours) in I cannot say this with certainty, but based on past GTAs I would argue that you can't judge the entire game based on the early missions that are designed to "teach you the game". San Andreas was similar...early missions were pretty boring, I don't even think you got a handgun until several missions in. But by the end of the game you were sneaking onto an aircraft carrier and stealing a fighter jet! If history repeats, the missions _will_ get more interesting.

Quote:



Graphics: With all the review sites giving this game a full 10 for graphics, they should have been Assassins Creed meets Burnout Paradise. What we got was alot better then GTA3, but the graphics are pretty poor. I got a budget racing game awile ago, it was $35 new, and the graphics blow GTA away. There really is no excuse for the graphics being under par with a game of this caliber.


I don't think you're going to find too many people that agree with you. It is clearly not the best looking game around, so giving graphics a "10" may be extreme. But so is calling them "pretty poor".

Quote:



Fighting system: I've found the gun system acceptable, but the hand-to-hand combat is horrible. In the previous GTA games you could just go on the street and kick some random guys ass with a few clicks, then run away with his money. Now, you get into a boring 5 hour long boxing match, and every other person on the street jumps in against you. I wanted to kick one guys ass, not get into a street brawl with 15 other people.


Sounds to me like you're wanting GTA4 to be GTA3, which it was established loooooong ago that that would not be the case. The more "realistic" aspects about fighting and stealing cars were revealed long ago...any expectation that you can just walk up to a stranger, sucker punch them to score some free cash, and waltz away scot free was a mistaken expectation. In this aspect, the game has lived up _exactly_ to the hype.

I actually found it quite interesting...I did exactly what I would have done in GTA3, I walked up and beat down some random chick. Some dude came barreling out of the trailer I was standing next to to "help her" by attacking me. I thought it was a pretty cool dynamic myself.

Quote:



As for driving, I really wished they had let the cars turn better at high speeds, but I guess they were going for a more realistic approach.


Yep, the high speed turns are taking a little getting used to. I am curious as to why you find this aspect of "realism" that changes historical GTA gameplay acceptable, but not the other ones?

Quote:



I give the game 6/10 overall. Note that I'm mostly going over the negative parts, as everyones already said enough praise about the game. My opinion that it's a sub-par offering stands though.


I would be surprised if you didn't raise that score somewhat, once you get used to the new gameplay aspects and get into some more interesting missions. I find it hard to believe that every major review outlet (with reviewers who have played the game to completion) can all be wrong.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Being only a few missions (about two hours) in I cannot say this with certainty, but based on past GTAs I would argue that you can't judge the entire game based on the early missions that are designed to "teach you the game". San Andreas was similar...early missions were pretty boring, I don't even think you got a handgun until several missions in. But by the end of the game you were sneaking onto an aircraft carrier and stealing a fighter jet! If history repeats, the missions _will_ get more interesting.


Perhaps, but do we really need a 5 hour tutorial? How stupid do they think I am? Maybe they should have put all the tutorials on the phone and shown you how to access them, and skipped all the BS on the missions.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I don't think you're going to find too many people that agree with you. It is clearly not the best looking game around, so giving graphics a "10" may be extreme. But so is calling them "pretty poor".


I don't know if I only have good looking games or something, but GTA4 is the worst looking game I own for my ps3. Compared to the other console games, GTA4 just doesn't live up to the standard of graphics that we've been seeing on the 360 and ps3. The reviewers seem to have cut it slack, making excuses like the city is large, and there's a lot of people, but honestly there are other games like assassins creed that have large cities and lots of people, and still look nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Sounds to me like you're wanting GTA4 to be GTA3, which it was established loooooong ago that that would not be the case. The more "realistic" aspects about fighting and stealing cars were revealed long ago...any expectation that you can just walk up to a stranger, sucker punch them to score some free cash, and waltz away scot free was a mistaken expectation. In this aspect, the game has lived up _exactly_ to the hype.


The problem is, you are a tough guy raised on the streets in Russia from what I've seen. He should be able to knock the average American on their ass without any problem, especially since they shouldn't see it coming. From the missions I've played, the main character clearly knows how to fight. I should get the first punch in fine, and it should knock them down.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I actually found it quite interesting...I did exactly what I would have done in GTA3, I walked up and beat down some random chick. Some dude came barreling out of the trailer I was standing next to to "help her" by attacking me. I thought it was a pretty cool dynamic myself.


While this seems like a neat addition, it's way overdone in the game. I punched one guy, then two people off the street run up to help him, and a truck driver stops, jumps out and pulls a knife.

Did I just punch the most popular guy in the city or something? I would prefer to see this feature come in to effect more rarely, and to a much lesser extent. Although I do have to give it credit for the fact that when you pull a glock, it seems people are much less willing to help out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


Yep, the high speed turns are taking a little getting used to. I am curious as to why you find this aspect of "realism" that changes historical GTA gameplay acceptable, but not the other ones?


This change is okay because it gives you a reason to go less then 120mph. You now have the choice of either going a reasonable speed and taking a lot of side streets to loose someone, or you can pedal to the metal hoping to outrun them (or a combo of both). Also if you have a crappy sedan you can loose the sports car by making sharper turns then it would be able to flying after you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VulcanDragon*


I would be surprised if you didn't raise that score somewhat, once you get used to the new gameplay aspects and get into some more interesting missions. I find it hard to believe that every major review outlet (with reviewers who have played the game to completion) can all be wrong.


Perhaps, but how long should we have to play a game to get into it? I think people are cutting GTA4 too much slack, as they loved the other ones so much.


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I think people are cutting GTA4 too much slack, as they loved the other ones so much.


Good points. I just remember when I started San Andreas that I wasn't too keen on it, mostly for a lot of the same reasons (slow start, I was comparing it to Vice City too much, etc.) But by the time I got to the end, I was calling it the best game of the year.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol he's not talking about you mate.

he clearly quoted Crazy9000 haha










Nono I meant he got me. I play like that on GTA too


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Nono I meant he got me. I play like that on GTA too


ahhh haha sorry my bad







thought you were bein silly.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ahhh haha sorry my bad







thought you were bein silly.

You can't be sure about that


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Ive encountered a good 40-60 glitches already on both consoles combined.

On the 360, Ive gotten stuck in cars (walk into them and cant get out) and get droven around Liberty City without any controll. Encountered once before on the PS3.

On the PS3, sometimes Ive found myself driving really fast and if I fantail the car and hit something like a wall or a tree at full speed (objects who you can't break) then I become RocketMan and litterally the car spins around and flys into the sky at break neck speeds. Then I hit the ground and blow up.

This is the glitchiest game since Madden 08.
Game gets a 9/10, maybe 8.5. I dont see how critics give it a 10.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Ive encountered a good 40-60 glitches already on both consoles combined.

On the 360, Ive gotten stuck in cars (walk into them and cant get out) and get droven around Liberty City without any controll. Encountered once before on the PS3.

On the PS3, sometimes Ive found myself driving really fast and if I fantail the car and hit something like a wall or a tree at full speed (objects who you can't break) then I become RocketMan and litterally the car spins around and flys into the sky at break neck speeds. Then I hit the ground and blow up.

This is the glitchiest game since Madden 08.
Game gets a 9/10, maybe 8.5. I dont see how critics give it a 10.


PS3 glitch can sometimes be awesome to look, cuz I love physics and ragdoll^^ but it's less loved when in pursuit of a 5 star gang of FBI's^^


----------



## psun786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Ive encountered a good 40-60 glitches already on both consoles combined.

On the 360, Ive gotten stuck in cars (walk into them and cant get out) and get droven around Liberty City without any controll. Encountered once before on the PS3.

On the PS3, sometimes Ive found myself driving really fast and if I fantail the car and hit something like a wall or a tree at full speed (objects who you can't break) then I become RocketMan and litterally the car spins around and flys into the sky at break neck speeds. Then I hit the ground and blow up.

This is the glitchiest game since Madden 08.
Game gets a 9/10, maybe 8.5. I dont see how critics give it a 10.

that is odd... I have played this game for over 12 hours so far and haven't encounter a single bug yet. Yes I car crashed a million times







But I only have PS3 version so can't say the same for 360.

one thing I did notice are the stuttering and freeze. but they only occur when my PS3 is running hot... (I left house for some tea with my PS3 on. The room where my computer and PS3 stationed is 92F when I get back.)... as soon as I turn on my AC and temp drops. everything back to normal without stutter and freeze.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


PS3 glitch can sometimes be awesome to look, cuz I love physics and ragdoll^^ but it's less loved when in pursuit of a 5 star gang of FBI's^^










yeah, well i dont know. I litterally fly out and there is no way to avoid dieing when I do it.

But I mean - Im flying at mark 5 speeds when I fishtail the car where the PS3 glitch occurs.

My PS3 has locked up several times BUT either its from overheating or my PS3 is just broken because it's happened to me in other games. Its located in a closet ontop of my 360, several DVR system, camera systems, ect. There is an exhaust fan in the closet for that very reason, apparently it dont help. Even though the PS3 is actually slightly cold/warm to the touch.

The 360 gives me similar glitches except the fishtail glitch. It's odd. The 360 version for me likes to drop me out into a black oblivion alot.

I'm going for 100% on the PS3. So far Ive done all the random encounters I can possibly do up until my point in the game. Ive also killed all the "flying rats" in the first area/island of the game.


----------



## Crazy9000

GTA4 did give me the first pause I've ever seen on my ps3. Holding the "PS" button,then going back seemed to fix it though.


----------



## gtarmanrob

have you guys tried the multi-player yet? if so, how does it go?

also, when playing multi-player, are there pedestrians or AI-driven cars moving around? i doubt it i guess, the strain on the server would be HUGE. but that would be the ULTIMATE Multi Theft Auto...true free-roam style play with civvies/AI and all.


----------



## Xx573v3xX_Z28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


have you guys tried the multi-player yet? if so, how does it go?

also, when playing multi-player, are there pedestrians or AI-driven cars moving around? i doubt it i guess, the strain on the server would be HUGE. but that would be the ULTIMATE Multi Theft Auto...true free-roam style play with civvies/AI and all.


yes. they are


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xx573v3xX_Z28* 
yes. they are









what, there are actually civilians driving and pedestrians walking etc. in the multi-player ??


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
have you guys tried the multi-player yet? if so, how does it go?

I've tried the past two nights, but I can't get in. Very frustrating. Apparently XBox Live is getting killed again...I wish they hadn't included that free month of Gold in the box, I'm sure that's no small part of what's overloading the system.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
have you guys tried the multi-player yet? if so, how does it go?

also, when playing multi-player, are there pedestrians or AI-driven cars moving around? i doubt it i guess, the strain on the server would be HUGE. but that would be the ULTIMATE Multi Theft Auto...true free-roam style play with civvies/AI and all.

There are tons of modes of online but there is a "free-roam" where its just like single player. The whole city is open, pedestrians, tons of cars, but your playing with other people. Its a blast. Nothing better than getting 5 stars with your buddy


----------



## gr1mo

I havent been able to get on lol, It's probably similar to SanAndreas multiplayer some how?


----------



## PiratesRule

GTA4 on the Daily Show with Jon Stewart.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
There are tons of modes of online but there is a *"free-roam"* where its just like single player. The whole city is open, pedestrians, tons of cars, but your playing with other people. Its a blast. Nothing better than getting 5 stars with your buddy









oh...my god. lol.

is that on the Xbox version AND PS3 version? i cant believe they actually went and did free roam multi GTA.. thats been my dream for this franchise since...well the original GTA.


----------



## Droopz

Superchaged Dukes is still my fav car so far







It does mad statics lol


----------



## kingwilliam

I love this game!


----------



## fitzy-775

what happens if u get the pigeons


----------



## Sonic

I really enjoyed playing this game, the only thing that irks me is the steering/handling of the cars, but I'm starting to get used to it.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah i like this game alot. the further you get the more similar it becomes to previous installments. I always love knowing I have so much more to do in the game.

I have noticed though that gta iv has alot less 'random' gameplay elements that san andreas sometimes had too much of. For example you cant swim _under_ water, you cant ride pushbikes, you cant change your hair or customise your car etc etc. san andreas was almost like a playable drawing board. whereas gta iv takes the elements that you need and use them to make a nicely polished liberty city experience and I quite like it. The good thing about this though is that it still makes me want to go back and play san andreas because gta iv doesnt just feel like a sequel to it. It almost feels like a different developer has made this game. And I like actually caring about the main characters too..


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey guys i got a pretty important question..

i will (soon) have a copy of GTA from the States, NTSC version. my mate has the Australian PAL version.. can we play online together? coz if it wont work, im selling my import straight up. im not gonna sacrifice multi player for a few unedited features like a cutscene

EDIT: we will both be playing with Aussie PSN accounts. the disc itself shouldnt matter ay?


----------



## VulcanDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*


what happens if u get the pigeons


Getting all 200 pigeons is part of getting 100% completion, or so I read.


----------



## gr1mo

It's a good game, actually a good way to start the new gta series of on next gen. Although I will have to say that sanandreas and vice city are still better games, story wise. Anyways On later installments I think they need to bring the old HUD back, pressing start and scrolling through is not promising.


----------



## Elyaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Droopz* 
Superchaged Dukes is still my fav car so far







It does mad statics lol



So, can I steal your entertainment system?? Please.









I love the game so far. Much more realistic then previous games. Every time I set down the control...I want to freaking play it again. I have to revise a paper tonight and write a ten page paper sometime before next Monday and another five pager due friday...

This is gonna be a brutal week lol. So many things to do...but so much temptation.


----------



## Vostro

lol Ya Im already late on a 5 page paper and GTA isnt helping get it completed. This game is great and yea there are little things that some of us would have liked returned like riding bike and so forth but its a great game and one I dont see me putting away for a while.


----------



## Sonic

Just finished my "Warm Coffee".


----------



## Deezle98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Although I will have to say that sanandreas and vice city are still better games, story wise.

I'd say it's on par with vice city but San Andreas has a better story line? What are you smoking and where can I get some


----------



## cognoscenti

VIDEO REVIEW HERE

http://uk.gamespot.com/video/933037/...video-review-1

Whats strange is they highlight several faults with the game yet it still gets a 10.....


----------



## PiratesRule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Whats strange is they highlight several faults with the game yet it still gets a 10.....


Every game has faults.


----------



## edeekeos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hey guys i got a pretty important question..

i will (soon) have a copy of GTA from the States, NTSC version. my mate has the Australian PAL version.. can we play online together? coz if it wont work, im selling my import straight up. im not gonna sacrifice multi player for a few unedited features like a cutscene

EDIT: we will both be playing with Aussie PSN accounts. the disc itself shouldnt matter ay?


Nope, to my knowledge it never has before









I can burn my movies in PAL or NTSC depending on the source material and it all plays the same...you get the idea.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
hey guys i got a pretty important question..

i will (soon) have a copy of GTA from the States, NTSC version. my mate has the Australian PAL version.. can we play online together? coz if it wont work, im selling my import straight up. im not gonna sacrifice multi player for a few unedited features like a cutscene

EDIT: we will both be playing with Aussie PSN accounts. the disc itself shouldnt matter ay?

From what I've seen of PS3 games, you will NOT be able to play with any Aussies, you'll only be able to play with people from the states. The lag would make multiplayer completely unplayable for you, so I would suggest only getting the US version if you don't want to play online.


----------



## Dillard13

Does anyone know where Infernus' are usually driven?


----------



## Dillard13

Also, how do you do the coop multiplayer mode?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edeekeos* 
Nope, to my knowledge it never has before









I can burn my movies in PAL or NTSC depending on the source material and it all plays the same...you get the idea.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
From what I've seen of PS3 games, you will NOT be able to play with any Aussies, you'll only be able to play with people from the states. The lag would make multiplayer completely unplayable for you, so I would suggest only getting the US version if you don't want to play online.


lol mixed opinions here...so which way to go? if its not gonna work i wont even open my copy, i'll sell it straight away and get an Aussie copy.

i know things like save games are sometimes incompatible with PAL/NTSC mixing, but wouldnt multi-player aspects be tied to your PSN account not the disc itself? im worried.


----------



## Dillard13

And again....lol, can you gain the little ranks in multiplayer by doing player matches instead of ranked? Because I know you get more character options for getting the 10 rank things.


----------



## Deezle98

Tugboat I found on the 3rd Island.


----------



## fitzy-775

how far are you guys in story mode ive been playing 4 15hrs and ive done 19.67% compeleted


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fitzy-775* 
how far are you guys in story mode ive been playing 4 15hrs and ive done 19.67% compeleted

Not sure as Im stuck at work right now but 15 hours and only 20 percent shows that there is a lot of gameplay with this game.


----------



## -iceblade^

That's what i LOVE about GTA's- there's always vast amounts of gameplay to be had... Been through San An 3 times, VC too, and they both never fail to keep me entertained.


----------



## Deezle98

This isn't a spoiler but like every GTA there is a Bank job mission in GTA4, and wow, that was probably the most intense GTA mission ever!


----------



## fitzy-775

how far in the game do u need to be to get the rocket launcher, im at 24.45% and on the 2nd island


----------



## cognoscenti

This game is good fun esp the cops and crooks and deathmatches etc.

Its amazing really when you think of something like cod4 where there is a smaller and boxed in map you can run around in and this is like battles in a whole city.

Controls don't feel as sharp and responsive as a shooter like Cod4 etc but its lots of fun,even how useless I am.


----------



## Dillard13

It's officially the most amazing game in the world.....the ending was kind of a let down though.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillard13* 
It's officially the most amazing game in the world.....the ending was kind of a let down though.

argh dont say these things


----------



## Hellisforheroes

so now we should expect another GTA game to be released in around 2 years time using the same graphics engine as GTA IV but not a direct sequel (aka vice city after GTA 3). GTA: Los Santos! They talk about that city on the radio.. a mexican gta would be kinda cool.


----------



## carl25

pretty annoying when cars keep hitting you and aiming can be horrible at times as well


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i think its funny how BAD the civilian driving AI is. If you leave them alone they mostly just stick to a civilised driving route but on the freeway instead of indicating and waiting to cross lanes they just barge their way through other cars







also, if you're in a police car and turn the sirens on, some drivers go so far out of your way to clear the road that they actually drive off the bridge.. ahh they must put something in the water in liberty city


----------



## carl25

yea i turned the siren on and it looked like the AI wanted to jump off the bridge. Perhaps it depends on how fast you are going.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
i think its funny how BAD the civilian driving AI is. If you leave them alone they mostly just stick to a civilised driving route but on the freeway instead of indicating and waiting to cross lanes they just barge their way through other cars







also, if you're in a police car and turn the sirens on, some drivers go so far out of your way to clear the road that they actually drive off the bridge.. ahh they must put something in the water in liberty city









lol


----------



## carl25

i love running into AI cars, sure you get hurt but it's pretty damn funny


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol the funniest thing i've seen was my mate flying down the street and go off the road and smash into a flight of stairs. the car front end reared up from the hit and coz it was a sudden stop at high speed, Niko went flying out the windscreen into the air.

he went hell far and screamed on the way down. this game is so cool.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

lol yeah the ragdoll physics in this game are so funny. your body really does bounce for miles when you fly out the windscreen!! and if you blow an enemy up with a grenade they fly 100 feet into the air. The weirdest example though is when you're drunk. The ragdoll physics are to the extreme! you just stumble all over the road its hard to keep on your feet


----------



## gtarmanrob

hell yeah! haha my import copy arrived today, a nice big fat R18+ on the cover, and a nice middle finger up at the Aussie OFLC. m|m

going to install now, and start owning Liberty City.

does anyone know if this is a good quality Bluetooth headset? i want best possible quality.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....MEWA:IT&ih=013

its just for online chat for GTA ... the sound is gonna be pumping out of stereo.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i thought the only difference was one mission that was altered? but by any means.. with GTA you want the full X-rated experience









as for the headset, you really dont have to be picky. Any headset will do as long as its not overly cheap. you'd want one with a hook that goes over your ear preferably, its more comfortable.. just go for a decently priced one. See if you can pick out a reputable brand!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I just played the bankjob mission. This really did it for me. So well executed. You never get lost but you're all over chinatown with these cops all around you. It reminds me of 'the getaway' a hell of alot. Brilliant mission. Best so far in the series.

I laughed so hard when one of the irish brothers shouts "I haven't seen combat like this since belfast!" while emptying a load on the SWAT team in the subway







Those scottish lads at rockstar are just too funny


----------



## Hellisforheroes

if you want to know what song is playing on the radio in liberty city ring ZIT-555-0100 and they'll text you telling you what it is


----------



## matthiggins7

*PLEASE BECAREFUL NOT TO SPOIL!!!*

*What does everyone think is the hardest mission

personally i think it is THE SNOW STORM

you go kill all the guys in the broken house killed loads of guys got the coke!!!!
i was like few then like a millllllllllllion coppers!!!!SWAT teams an ****, you have the bag on your back so you cant sprint

i got in a car an went to pay an spray so hard! an now i gotta do that mission for my GF!!!







LOL then theres a big story twist i want say anything about it tho... wait an see its good









everyone elses opinions?*

_*HELP

does anyone now if i use CHEATS on my girlfriends account, will it still stop me from having my achievements blocked on my account?

cus she needs the help lol*_


----------



## Cryptedvick

q about GTA 4: can u swim?coz people say u cant swim uderwater and one dude keeps telling me on the mess that u cant swim at all... and of course its illogic to think like that ... swiming is a key element ...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah you cant swim underwater in GTA IV. just ontop like in vice city. no fuss really, the missions that used it in san andreas arent really fit for GTA IV. Its just one of the things that rockstar axed from previous GTA games and didnt include in IV. Mostly for a fresh start I think. San Andreas was on the brink of including _too many_ random activities i think.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

some pretty good comparisons between GTA IV and past GTA games here. It all becomes more clear how far it has actually come.. and those who were questioning the graphics of GTA IV have to admit the difference is pretty great:























































[URL=http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8260/sanandreasdooropenmw4.jpg%5B/IMG]http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8260/sanandreasdooropenmw4.jpg[/IMG[/URL]

[IMG alt=""]http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/4541/ivdooropen1024x576im2.jpg


----------



## matthiggins7

anyone any info on this question please?

HELP

does anyone now if i use CHEATS on my girlfriends account, will it still stop me from having my achievements blocked on my account?

cus she needs the help lol


----------



## Hellisforheroes

it usually stops you from completing the game 100%.


----------



## matthiggins7

yes i no it stops your achievments

but if i do the cheats on a different account will my achievments on my account be stopped is what im wondering


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matthiggins7*


yes i no it stops your achievments

but if i do the cheats on a different account will my achievments on my account be stopped is what im wondering


well, do your achievements get shared across accounts? if not, then i dont see how cheating would affect it.

usually in past GTA games, the cheating only affected the save file they were being used on, not the game in general. in this case, the save file is your account, so cheating on yours will affect the 100%, but i dont see how cheating on someone elses account, like your GF, would affect yours...how does the game know you're connected if the accounts are seperate?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


i thought the only difference was one mission that was altered? but by any means.. with GTA you want the full X-rated experience









as for the headset, you really dont have to be picky. Any headset will do as long as its not overly cheap. you'd want one with a hook that goes over your ear preferably, its more comfortable.. just go for a decently priced one. See if you can pick out a reputable brand!


nah Gamespot actually showed that theres a big difference with picking up hookers, in the AU version you just do the usual pick them up, take them to a secluded spot, your money goes, and thats that. i havnt done it yet, but apparently in the unedited version, you get choices of 'services' and a little bit of a gimmicky action sequence or something.

im gonna get the Plantronics one..its $70 so it must be good, and it hooks over your ear.


----------



## matthiggins7

i have planetronic headset for my PC, there USB cant beat the bass on these things so good for how small they are

its like surround in headphones

^^sounds like a cheesy peter griffin joke


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matthiggins7*


i have planetronic headset for my PC, there USB cant beat the bass on these things so good for how small they are

its like surround in headphones

^^sounds like a cheesy peter griffin joke










haha nice one.

yeah well i dont need the actual headset, coz the sound is through the stereo, just the bluetoothe headset for in-game chat.

im just gonna get the plantronics one.


----------



## ssgwright

I'm loving this game, I've finally flown a chopper and I have to admit it was fun. It was funny I haven'y unlocked the third island but I decided to fly over there in the chopper and check it out, as soon as i crossed the border I had cops swarming all over me lol. Right now I'm currently stuck on the bank mission, I've only tried it once but I died early on... will try again after work.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

its funny how everyones obsessed with terror in gtaIV. people on the radio are always making jokes about al qaeda and stuff.

heres one question.. who is the girl sucking the lollipop in the GTA loadup screen?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
its funny how everyones obsessed with terror in gtaIV. people on the radio are always making jokes about al qaeda and stuff.

heres one question.. who is the girl sucking the lollipop in the GTA loadup screen?

probably just artwork of a hooker.

yeah and when you grab an AK47 all the civilians yell "help, terrorist!". well i only noticed it with that gun, might happen with others.

just been playing free roam multiplayer with my mate for the last few hours. i cant get over how fun this game is. and my import copy works fine with the aussie copies, which is awesome. best looking thing i saw tonight was an RPG being fired at me.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

hehe









some people are real pro's at GTA online already. You drive at them and they headshot you with a pistol from the other end of the road! HaX!!


----------



## Dillard13

Lol, headshotting is really easy in this game.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Anyone know of any garages where I can keep my nice cars from disappearing on me?


----------



## Dillard13

Out front of your safehouses is a little yellow parking area, just park the car in there and you're fine.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah, i think the problem is that sometimes cars disappear if you try and put more than 2 in your reserved parking space. garages were better from the past games!


----------



## Dillard13

They were, and I had my orange lamborghini that you get from helping Bernie disappear


----------



## Hellisforheroes

nice spoiler


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


yeah, i think the problem is that sometimes cars disappear if you try and put more than 2 in your reserved parking space. garages were better from the past games!


hahaha yeah i remember those days.

cramming like 4 cars into a 2 car garage and getting away with it. notice after you stored that many cars, you tended to never use them, for fear of not getting them back in the garage?

the multiplayer is so fun! i was getting into a car to bail from the cops and my mate came hooning around the corner. saw me, i saw him, so i stopped the car entering hoping for a ride. he slammed my car instead, sending my flying and i got run over by the cops. golden.


----------



## cognoscenti

how do i activate missions? i have done two or three i think but nothing is happening now i just drive around.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


how do i activate missions? i have done two or three i think but nothing is happening now i just drive around.


Try calling someone?


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


how do i activate missions? i have done two or three i think but nothing is happening now i just drive around.


Try going to Roman in that taxi cab place. It is an R on the radar.


----------



## cognoscenti

thanks that worked

Still trying to work out if my box is setup worng...just about every straight line in the game is jaggy


----------



## Dillard13

Hey, do you guys wanna put together an OCN GTA IV guide? With locations of the infected rats, text message cars, and anything else we can think of?


----------



## Dillard13

Also, does anyone know how much Packie, Brucie, and Jacob need to like you for you to get their special abilities?


----------



## fitzy-775

where can i get the rocket launcher form i really want this weapon, ive done 31.10% of the game.


----------



## Dillard13

You'll get it eventually....just keep doing the story. I forget exactly which mission you get it from though.....but it's in the 40th percentile range.


----------



## Elyaas

This game is so freaking amazing. I was flying around in a chopper yesterday, and was doing

*SPOILER ALERT* It's really not that big of a spoiler...BTW.

the second mission for packy. I landed the chopper right over by his house on the street right next to the train tracks...and well...I got out of it a touch early and sort-of landed on a car. The helicopter flipped over and one of the blades caught Niko. It was like a freaking canon. I went soaring down the street. My room mate, his girl friend, and I were laughing so freaking hard.

(I'm on three leaf clover right now...can't wait to get home to rock that mission. Though, I think I have to build a computer tonight...arggg.)

Anyways, I think I've had some of the best times in the chopper in this game. I tried to land in front of the third safe house you get and I had a lamborghini parked out front. Well, one of the drivers on the street decided to hit the chopper as I landed (he swerved onto the side walk then hit the chopper trying to get back on the road, and once again, the chopper kind-of flipped and shot the car a ways down the road and destroyed the chopper. I went back to the lambo to go steal another one, and there were literally gian freaking dents in my car where the blades hit the car (I know it would be basically ripped apart in real life...but hey...w/e).

Too bad Age of Conan is coming out in a week or so. I'm gonna need to start spliting my time between it and GTA IV.









Edit: 1,111 posts. Woots. Almost at 1337.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


Hey, do you guys wanna put together an OCN GTA IV guide? With locations of the infected rats, text message cars, and anything else we can think of?


i think thats a very good idea. especially with things like the cars. pigeons aka flying rats might be hard without screenies..

** MILD SPOILER **

have you guys noticed, when doing missions for Little Jacob, a lot of the rasta cars are the same car models but hell rusty old paint jobs? they look cool, has anyone come across any special cars from a mission and saved them? like in the old days of GTA 3 etc where deliberately failed a mission in order to get a bullet proof car or something. theres a van in the mission for Vlad where you have to get money from the Laundromat guy. post other finds.


----------



## Dillard13

The last package delivery mission you get to keep a Rastah Green SUV. I know you get an Orange Lambo for doing Bernie's missions. Other than that, I won't fail a mission for a car. I'll drive near a safehouse of mine, and because GTA always spawns the same car to drive near you (IE, you're driving an infernus, so infernus' appear a little more often.) I'll go steal that, and park it at my safehouse, then go on with the mission.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


thanks that worked

Still trying to work out if my box is setup worng...just about every straight line in the game is jaggy


Nope, that's just how the game is. I hate the unclear graphics a lot of games have these days.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah but GTA can get away with it coz its...GTA. to be honest, i rekon the devs deliberately created that look and feel in GTA4. im sure they were more than capable of fine tuning the engine even further, but why? the focus in GTA4 is so heavily based on gameplay one doesnt really need to notice the graphics, to an extent.

i think the graphics in GTA4 are perfect for the game. the 'blur effect' the game uses is effective imo, it allows for a much greater draw distance without loss of performance, as they dont have to bother with defined textures until you get closer.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

to be honest. if you stand in the middle of manhattan at night when its raining. The graphics are pretty astounding. The roads look amazing when wet and the raindrops patting on the tarmac, with the neon lights glowing in chinatown and time square, and you watch all the people walking by and the taxi's queueing up. You just have to stand still sometimes and see what it really is. The textures and AA arent the best in the industry but then again the gameplay is and the amount of processes in the game are enough to justify it.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

p.s can anyone tell me where i can buy a hat? i cant find them in the stores...


----------



## moward

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Nope, that's just how the game is. I hate the unclear graphics a lot of games have these days.


I was thinking the jaggies were caused because I am running it on my monitor which is 1680x 1050 and was down-rezzing....
The lighting effects are good though.


----------



## Elyaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


p.s can anyone tell me where i can buy a hat? i cant find them in the stores...


Russian store. You can only get hat's and glasses in that store.

P.S. This game is so BA. I'm 30+ hours in and I'm not even 40% through.







I think I'm having way to much fun just messing around.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
to be honest. if you stand in the middle of manhattan at night when its raining. The graphics are pretty astounding. The roads look amazing when wet and the raindrops patting on the tarmac, with the neon lights glowing in chinatown and time square, and you watch all the people walking by and the taxi's queueing up. You just have to stand still sometimes and see what it really is. The textures and AA arent the best in the industry but then again the gameplay is and the amount of processes in the game are enough to justify it.

haha yeah exactly. i've never been to New York so i cant appreciate the accuracy as well as some of you, but it does blow me away how alive and amazing the city is. this game is seriously the best game i've ever played, and im comfortable saying that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
p.s can anyone tell me where i can buy a hat? i cant find them in the stores...

yeah mate in the first clothes store you get, the Russian Shop, near your first safe house. As you walk in, they are just to the right of the counter along the wall.


----------



## Dillard13

Hey Gtarmanrob, firstly, what's something else I could call you, your Username is a little long, secondly, do you play on 360 or PS3?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillard13* 
Hey Gtarmanrob, firstly, what's something else I could call you, your Username is a little long, secondly, do you play on 360 or PS3?

you can call me susan if it makes you happy.









or rob.

secondly, i play on PS3. yourself?


----------



## ssgwright

my gaming days are better with gta4 and cod4 multi... was getting boring there for awhile with just bioshock and bf2 lol (yup i'm a diehard shooter fan)


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


you can call me susan if it makes you happy.









or rob.

secondly, i play on PS3. yourself?


You shouldn't have said that, cause I'm never gonna stop calling you Susan.

Anyways Susan, That's disappointing. I have it for 360


----------



## carl25

the hell, i thought the sultan rs was a secret car. I was just driving to a race from brucie and a ton of them appeared out of nowhere so i took one. And the first guy in the race had one as well. But good thing he fell off the level and into the water

and now i have 2 in my garage


----------



## Dillard13

What is a sultan?


----------



## Dillard13

So, you guys wanna get started on that guide?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


You shouldn't have said that, cause I'm never gonna stop calling you Susan.

Anyways Susan, That's disappointing. I have it for 360










lol it was a quote from Snatch but thats cool.

is the Sultan that Porsche-looking car?


----------



## gtarmanrob

***** MAJOR SPOILERS *****

Seriosuly, dont read on if you dont want vital parts of the story spoiled.

I just lost the first safe house, Dimitri burned it down. now staying at Roman's girlfriends cousins house or whatever...but can i still use the Reserved Parking Bays in front of the old safe house to save my cars?

EDIT: i had more spoilers, hence my big warning. but i ended up answering my own questions.


----------



## carl25

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol it was a quote from Snatch but thats cool.

is the Sultan that Porsche-looking car?


no that's the comet, sultan is the subaru wrx copy


----------



## JCJP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
***** MAJOR SPOILERS *****

Seriosuly, dont read on if you dont want vital parts of the story spoiled.

I just lost the first safe house, Dimitri burned it down. now staying at Roman's girlfriends cousins house or whatever...but can i still use the Reserved Parking Bays in front of the old safe house to save my cars?

EDIT: i had more spoilers, hence my big warning. but i ended up answering my own questions.


wait until you get the missions with Packie


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


no that's the comet, sultan is the subaru wrx copy


ahhhh yep yep, i remember now.

hey, has anyone managed to find the original safe house from GTA 3 in Liberty City?

i've seen so many recognisable landmarks...im wondering if Rockstar may have included it as an Easter Egg or something? im gonna search when i get home. you wont be able to use it obviously..would be cool to find it.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

what did they actually include the original safehouse? i think the original liberty city was basically totally different, I havent reckognised anything other than time square.

I just finished GTA 4 this afternoon. Is there a few different endings? because I've had to make like 4 decisions in the story about who to kill/do deals with. I might replay it over again to see if anything is different









also, has anyone noticed that niko is quite obviously based on Mashkov from the movie 'behind enemy lines'..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


what did they actually include the original safehouse? i think the original liberty city was basically totally different, I havent reckognised anything other than time square.

I just finished GTA 4 this afternoon. Is there a few different endings? because I've had to make like 4 decisions in the story about who to kill/do deals with. I might replay it over again to see if anything is different









also, has anyone noticed that niko is quite obviously based on Mashkov from the movie 'behind enemy lines'..











hahaha nice observation with Mashkov. thats awesome. looks exactly like him.

nah i dont think they included the original safe houses...i was just wondering if anyone found them as part of an Easter Egg feature, coz i swear i recognise a lot of the streets i been driving down. remember the original GTA3 safe house was across from a park and some water, next to a bridge leading to another island..

i heard there are some vital decisions you have to make with characters/deals. my mate gave away one for me, but i didnt mind coz he said it would be much better for me if i made that decision.


----------



## Dillard13

It seems like I made all the wrong decisions. Anyways Hell, you got that off of IGN lol. Same for Lola.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

no matter what decision you make you end up with a similar ending, its just an alternative. I've played both endings now and.. well.. you gotta make sacrifices







play it!


----------



## jbrown

How much did everyone get for the bank mission? I got 250k, but I was told it's possible to get 500.


----------



## rRav3n

did anyone else find the ending a little .. well unexpected ... i wont go on about what happens at the end but you notice that it seems to end really abruptly ...


----------



## Y3K

I just bumped into this thread, and i might be a little late, but thought i would share my game play experience. First thing, i was playing at my friends house, he HAS my Xbox360 Elite that i let him use for the week. And to be dead honest, iv'e been living under a rock playing to much Counter-strike. SO I never knew about GTA IV until i heard gamers playing and saying how sweet it was over the mics in game. Anyways, i let them use the 360, i come back to pick it up at the near end of the week and found out the prick rented it... So i got to play it (on a 20" 1980's TV -.-)... It was a bit fuzzy, maybe my experience wasn't as great as if i could be playing it back home on my 42" LCD HDTV..

Back on point- The game play is MUCH different, it still has that ol'e GTA 3 to San D run and smash thing going on, but the main difference that separated it all was the feel of it. How much more realistic it was, (sure, randomly pulling out a missile launcher out of you coat pocket is not real).. but is sure was fun blasting 3 police choppers out of the sky. The driving is more like a simulator now damaging suspensions, how the car tires react, the bullet holes sha'ing threw my car as i have a 5 star wanted level. The game engine is overall well done, finding some random barrels laying around at the harbor, i decide to shoot one of them up, and found that the water actually comes out at different levels where the holes are AND leaving a puddle with it. Sure, it may not be seem that amazing to you guys, but its the little things like that, that separate the game play from the rest of the GTA series. Over all, Game play was fun, and all of that-- ^ ^ ^  ^ -- was just me messing around with the game (for about 5 hours). I have not even started the story line yet...

The Bad-- So far, I really enjoyed the game, but theres one thing that really bothers me, and its the Health/Armour Bar (well, theres no bar now).. When i first started to play i asked where the health status was... They told me, "around the radar". For me, it was just a white small wrapped like figure around the radar... Now how the $hit am i going to be noticing my health when in a high speed chase? Last thing i want to do is look at my radar while im getting shot by mob of police behind and in front of me. And so far, while playing sometimes i notice i'll randomly start to fall threw the map... Anyone else having this problem?? WH'oo that was crazy, then randomly get reset in the middle of the road where all the cops where firing from...

But overall, its a fun game. Sorry for the long write up, this so far is what ive experience while playing the game. I don't get why blame something thats improved so much. Its like if the gamers where expecting more... To me that is more... Good Job rockstar! Keep them coming.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
no matter what decision you make you end up with a similar ending, its just an alternative. I've played both endings now and.. well.. you gotta make sacrifices







play it!

LOL how the hell have you completed this game twice already??? did you have a back-up save file, made before each decision?

actually thats not a bad idea, make a few different save files. you must of done that right? lol.

i've only just completed the brucie missions, man that Comet is so awesome. looks hot.

i have a pet hate in this game, you're trying to do things which involve pressing X on the PS3 controller. but at the SAME time, a call comes through. i've hung up on so many people by accident, lucky they call back. Michelle wasnt happy though. ah well, i'll just get one in her and make it better hahaha.

PS. how FUNNY is are the hooker services. sooo glad i imported my copy. the Aussie version just rocks the car a bit and you cant move the camera. the US version, bares all.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
LOL how the hell have you completed this game twice already??? did you have a back-up save file, made before each decision?

actually thats not a bad idea, make a few different save files. you must of done that right? lol.

i've only just completed the brucie missions, man that Comet is so awesome. looks hot.

i have a pet hate in this game, you're trying to do things which involve pressing X on the PS3 controller. but at the SAME time, a call comes through. i've hung up on so many people by accident, lucky they call back. Michelle wasnt happy though. ah well, i'll just get one in her and make it better hahaha.

PS. how FUNNY is are the hooker services. sooo glad i imported my copy. the Aussie version just rocks the car a bit and you cant move the camera. the US version, bares all.

I've completed the game three times actually. 35 hours each time







jk lol

Whenever I had to make a decision in the game as to who I wanted to kill. I made 2 save games so that I could always go back and see what was different if I killed the other person. Something I wish I'd done in so many games before. I'd recommend you do the same, it gives you many different angles on the storyline/ending







I currently have 4 save games all with 'story complete'.

and yeah I've hung up on people when they try to ring me up when I'm trying to sprint or something. they always ring back though because I think rockstar was aware of this









the hookers are AWESOME. I love the hand gestures that they make and Niko's attitude while they're at it haha. Although one word of advice. AVOID the fat hookers. They are nasty and squash your suspension. Skinny red heads ftw


----------



## carl25

Has anyone seen this car ?









I didn't even know it existed, but now i want it


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
Has anyone seen this car ?









I didn't even know it existed, but now i want it

Yeah, it's the FIB car.


----------



## gtarmanrob

oh true? that FBI car is hot. haha how do you get 5 stars, AND have a chance to get one of their cars? nice work.

so far, i have to say my favourite car is the Comet. i have 3 in total at my safe houses (now have 4 safe houses







)

the next best would be the Ferrari car...cant remember what it was, maybe a Turismo? theres a showroom near the apartment you get in Algonquin, the flash one. just hotwire one and drive out the window and lose your 1 star wanted level.

ALSO: has anyone done the mission where you have to follow the guy on the train? cant remember who gives you the mission, i think its Francis. at the end i got the targets car, a black Emperor. i kept it coz i havnt seen one since, is this a rare/unique car or has anyone managed to find another? its not the best car, but i love trying to collect all the rare and unique ones.


----------



## carl25

i got 5 stars by getting 4 and shooting down one of the black choppers (one that shoots)

I can't seem to find that charger though


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


i got 5 stars by getting 4 and shooting down one of the black choppers (one that shoots)

I can't seem to find that charger though


lol yeah i got 5 before, but didnt survive much longer. gone are the good old days where you make sure your 5-6 star cop chase ends near one of those bonus icons that clears wanted levels.


----------



## TaiDinh

Is it just me, or is the rocket launcher a tad weird?

Last night, I planned to blow up a car, so I aimed at around 20 feet toward the ground under the car and fired. The rocket went flying. It touches the ground. AND THEN IT BOUNCED AWAY?! What is all that about? It's like it skimmed the ground and changed directions.


----------



## carl25

it's realistic, pretty sure they can bounce given the proper factors.

gtarmanrob, i had 4 stars and i was on the bridge and everyone chasing me and everything. Close to no health (less than a quarter) and i still managed to stop a police crusier and get out and steal it. Right in front of them (shot one of them)

If you really want to cause havoc get the cops after you go to the heli tour place, and just take cover behind an car and start unloading


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


it's realistic, pretty sure they can bounce given the proper factors.

gtarmanrob, i had 4 stars and i was on the bridge and everyone chasing me and everything. Close to no health (less than a quarter) and i still managed to stop a police crusier and get out and steal it. Right in front of them (shot one of them)

If you really want to cause havoc get the cops after you go to the heli tour place, and just take cover behind an car and start unloading


I guess so. =/

The first time I used the nade, it scared me. I pressed R2, but I didn't hold it. So he just dropped on the ground by his foot. I looked at it and BOOM!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Is it just me, or is the rocket launcher a tad weird?

Last night, I planned to blow up a car, so I aimed at around 20 feet toward the ground under the car and fired. The rocket went flying. It touches the ground. AND THEN IT BOUNCED AWAY?! What is all that about? It's like it skimmed the ground and changed directions.

lol, ah, thats actually exactly how an RPG would react. remember, its a rocket-propelled grenade, not a small missile. so if the projectile does not make a direct impact, it would skip, until it hits a solid, causing detonation. pretty sure it must make full contact on the nose, where the detonator is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
gtarmanrob, i had 4 stars and i was on the bridge and everyone chasing me and everything. Close to no health (less than a quarter) and i still managed to stop a police crusier and get out and steal it. Right in front of them (shot one of them)

If you really want to cause havoc get the cops after you go to the heli tour place, and just take cover behind an car and start unloading

yeah 4 stars is sorta ok haha. but 5 is insane. i cant wait to get 6 and see the army, i wonder what GTA 4 tanks will look like. they had better include the tank in this game.

whats the heli tour place? i havnt unlocked that yet. im guessing, self explanatory?


----------



## carl25

dude where have you been ? there are no tanks or army

Just swat and the attack choppers


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


dude where have you been ? there are no tanks or army

Just swat and the attack choppers


oh really? dam. i didnt read too much into the hype from the past few months coz i wanted all surprises intact.

so what happens at level 6 wanted?


----------



## CorporalAris

Lots of Cops, that's what. Actually, I haven't noticed a specific thing yet.

Anyways, I was playing today, and I fired a RPG at a SWAT guy, and it BOUNCED OFF HIS LEG! into a wall, and blew him, 5 other SWATs, and two cars across the road. This game still surprises me.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

yeah the RPG's are the same as the grenade launcher in COD4, they wont explode at close range because of the impact. So it will bounce off if you try to hit something too close or at an angle.

The way I got 6 STARS was to kill as many of the cops chasing you as possible. Your first cop kill gets you 3 STARS and you keep killing them until the choppers come, then blow that up with an RPG and throw grenades into all the cop cars to kill them. Then when eventually you have 5 STARS let them chase you into the police headquarters which i think is in algonquin but I cant quite remember. That puts you up an extra star and then the circle you have to escape is basically the whole island.

An easy way to get 5 STARS is to actually go into the police headquarters to begin with. You get an instant wanted status.


----------



## ssgwright

LOL i gotta try that


----------



## CorporalAris

The easiest way to get 6 stars is to go into an Internet Cafe (@) and go to the internet. Go to the websites and keep clicking More until you find one with Pageant in the URL. Click on it. Some one try it, and get back to me.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha thats gold Hellisforheroes, havnt thought of that. i havnt located the Police headquarters yet.

also, has anyone found any clothes shops that arnt immediately listed? im talking just he first two islands?

i've found at least 3 or 4 burger shots and cluckin bells or whatever they are called that arnt listed straight away. should all start posting this kind of info. even car showrooms.

i found the Ferrari AKA Turismo showroom.


----------



## CorporalAris

I have played 40+ hours, and I still see new cars, different people, and entire new areas of town. This is incredible.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorporalAris*


I have played 40+ hours, and I still see new cars, different people, and entire new areas of town. This is incredible.


LOL i know what you mean. i havnt played that long, but every time i play, its new and different. theres always something to see and do.

i found this car in a side alley...starts with an M, cant remember what its called. havnt seen it since though, cant even remember exactly which alley it was parked in. was cool finding it and just trying it out, i love how all the cars handle differently.

have you guys been to the Comedy Club, and watched the black guy? cant remember his name, but his act is really good. hes a stoner. totally inspired by Eddie Murphy's Delirious/Raw, its that kinda style, but i was genuinely laughing hard...at a virtual Comedian in a video game?!


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
The easiest way to get 6 stars is to go into an Internet Cafe (@) and go to the internet. Go to the websites and keep clicking More until you find one with Pageant in the URL. Click on it. Some one try it, and get back to me.









haha yeah you instantly recieve a 'paedophile' status and the cops come after you. lol the rockstar guys are insane..

I made a mistake.. you know the infernus (aka lamborghini) you get off brucie? well i smashed it up so i took it to a pay n spray and they made it green. It turns out that you only get it in orange off brucie, and its an exclusive colour that you cant get back from a pay n spray









Has anyone else bumped into the serial killer thats all over the radio? he's hiding in an alleyway near the auto shop. You help him dump peoples body parts into the docks







Theres so many random things to do in liberty city.. I just think I've pretty much done them all now. I cant find many missions to do other than stevie's car collection which ive almost finished and also find the 200 pigeons across the city.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


haha yeah you instantly recieve a 'paedophile' status and the cops come after you. lol the rockstar guys are insane..

I made a mistake.. you know the infernus (aka lamborghini) you get off brucie? well i smashed it up so i took it to a pay n spray and they made it green. It turns out that you only get it in orange off brucie, and its an exclusive colour that you cant get back from a pay n spray









Has anyone else bumped into the serial killer thats all over the radio? he's hiding in an alleyway near the auto shop. You help him dump peoples body parts into the docks







Theres so many random things to do in liberty city.. I just think I've pretty much done them all now. I cant find many missions to do other than stevie's car collection which ive almost finished and also find the 200 pigeons across the city.


lol you got an infernus? spun out. Brucie gave me a comet (aka Porsche), luckily i havnt sprayed it, it went straight to a safe house and hasnt left the bay yet haha.

haha i havnt met the serial killer yet, have met 5 others though.

please tell me this: is Stevie's car collection gonna allow us to either spawn or buy cars from somewhere after completing it? like, remember the lists from the other GTAs? once they were completed, you could spawn cars for free. in San Andreas, you could only get certain cars on certain days.

Stevie's Car Collection isnt the email missions you get from Brucie is it? to steal certain cars?


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


haha yeah you instantly recieve a 'paedophile' status and the cops come after you. lol the rockstar guys are insane..*

I made a mistake.. you know the infernus (aka lamborghini) you get off brucie? well i smashed it up so i took it to a pay n spray and they made it green. It turns out that you only get it in orange off brucie, and its an exclusive colour that you cant get back from a pay n spray







*

Has anyone else bumped into the serial killer thats all over the radio? he's hiding in an alleyway near the auto shop. You help him dump peoples body parts into the docks







Theres so many random things to do in liberty city.. I just think I've pretty much done them all now. I cant find many missions to do other than stevie's car collection which ive almost finished and also find the 200 pigeons across the city.


WHAT????!?!?!

No, I ruined it


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol you got an infernus? spun out. Brucie gave me a comet (aka Porsche), luckily i havnt sprayed it, it went straight to a safe house and hasnt left the bay yet haha.

haha i havnt met the serial killer yet, have met 5 others though.

please tell me this: is Stevie's car collection gonna allow us to either spawn or buy cars from somewhere after completing it? like, remember the lists from the other GTAs? once they were completed, you could spawn cars for free. in San Andreas, you could only get certain cars on certain days.

Stevie's Car Collection isnt the email missions you get from Brucie is it? to steal certain cars?


yeah you get an infernus a while after you meet a certain character who I dont think you've met yet so i wont ruin it for you







(its not brucie that was a typo) or you can look in Outlook Park by the Pizza Salad restaurant there should be an infernus there too.

About stevie, after you find all 30 cars for him basically the garage will offer money for any vehicle you deliver. The better the condition, the more money you will earn. He does contact you by email for the cars yeah but after that he texts you with a photo of the car and its location. For the only actual 'grand theft auto' missions of the game they arent as exciting as they should be really


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
yeah you get an infernus a while after you meet a certain character who I dont think you've met yet so i wont ruin it for you







(its not brucie that was a typo) or you can look in Outlook Park by the Pizza Salad restaurant there should be an infernus there too.

About stevie, after you find all 30 cars for him basically the garage will offer money for any vehicle you deliver. The better the condition, the more money you will earn. He does contact you by email for the cars yeah but after that he texts you with a photo of the car and its location. For the only actual 'grand theft auto' missions of the game they arent as exciting as they should be really









haha ah k, cool. and thanks for not spoiling anything









thats pretty cool with the actual car stealing concept being implemented... so no free car spawns? spose that means players would just spawn a car, sell it to the garage and repeat process until they are rich.

i have another question, since you seem to have completed most of the game...is there really anything to spend all your money on? can you buy the cars online on Brucie's website? or is money really reserved for weapons arsenal?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

to be honest I havent really thought about it. I have just under $1,000,000 but all I spend my money on is guns and clothes and the odd burger shot







You cant buy a flat or anything. I'm pretty sure you can buy cars off the internet but they arent terribly rare anyway so you may aswell steal them. I think the money basis is genuinely what Niko came to liberty city to earn (all be it not in such a moral way) and by the end of the game you do end up earning close to a million but I dont think you get any rewards for it. In reality him and roman would "take a private jet to vice city with the ladies cousin!!"









There's a list of missions and cheats and things to do in liberty city here:

http://www.cheatcc.com/ps3/grandthef...eatscodes.html

I havent used any cheats yet since one day I may actually consider trying for the 100% completion although I dont think I have the patience. Ive done all the important things already and nobody answers their phones anymore other than to go bowling







you become a millionaire THEN nobody needs you lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


to be honest I havent really thought about it. I have just under $1,000,000 but all I spend my money on is guns and clothes and the odd burger shot







You cant buy a flat or anything. I'm pretty sure you can buy cars off the internet but they arent terribly rare anyway so you may aswell steal them. I think the money basis is genuinely what Niko came to liberty city to earn (all be it not in such a moral way) and by the end of the game you do end up earning close to a million but I dont think you get any rewards for it. In reality him and roman would "take a private jet to vice city with the ladies cousin!!"









There's a list of missions and cheats and things to do in liberty city here:

http://www.cheatcc.com/ps3/grandthef...eatscodes.html

I havent used any cheats yet since one day I may actually consider trying for the 100% completion although I dont think I have the patience. Ive done all the important things already and nobody answers their phones anymore other than to go bowling







you become a millionaire THEN nobody needs you lol


lol fair enough. shame you cant buy houses/property to earn more money.

im not using the cheats coz im gonna go for 100%. have you done all the police car missions, like Vigilante/Most Wanted etc?

are there hospital missions this time round? i know there isnt any taxi missions.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Dunno if anyone has checked this out yet

** WARNING: This map may contain spoilers **

GTA 4 Liberty City Map

Just select a particular item in the legend box to the right, and locations appear on the map. You can select what appears and what doesn't, so you might not spoil too much.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

thats pretty cool. although sometimes you click something and no icons pop up. i guess its user generated?

I've done alot of vigilante and police missions but the problem is, theres like 20 for each region so you can go on forever. There arent that interesting either. And no there arent any hospital or fire missions. I got to this point in both vice city and san andreas actually.. the point of so much but so little to do


----------



## cognoscenti

From Paris last weekend


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ haha, cog. what were you doing in paris?

this game just made the guiness records. im hooked on it ay.


----------



## TaiDinh

Where do you get the GTA IV stickers?


----------



## newphase

*SPOILER*

If anyone is really stuck for a turismo... there is one in the drive next to Faustins house in Beachgate. It respawns too
















Yes, I am giving gta 4 another go.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

an easier way to get a turismo is to steal one from the turismo (ferrari) garage in the 2nd island







just break the glass and steal it. gonein60seconds style!!!


----------



## Dillard13

Does anyone know how to get the FBI Mustang indefinitely? I've gotten a 5-star wanted level ~6 times and haven't seen one.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I remember seeing them in the bank job level i think. havent seen one since.

the car's called a buffalo, and you can spawn it with the a cheat by ringing CAR-555-0100


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


I remember seeing them in the bank job level i think. havent seen one since.

the car's called a buffalo, and you can spawn it with the a cheat by ringing CAR-555-0100


I'm never gonna use cheats until I get 100%.

Or if I call it a day and settle emotionally with myself that it isn't possible to achieve such a goal.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

it is possible. you just ahve to put up with doing alot of missions/tasks that are boring to say the least. i dont think ill bother trying to find all 200 pigeons for example. i got close to 100% in vice city but I'd rather play through the storyline again to be honest its more fun. I'm not one to do it in order to boast about doing it unlike some. I dont think id get much self pride out of it either







I have too many other games to waste my time on instead of trying to achieve 100%. Ive basically done everything worth doing in the game now other than the pigeons and all the stunt jumps etc.

p.s you can make a separate save and use your cheats on that save if you want. it shouldnt effect your other save.


----------



## newphase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


an easier way to get a turismo is to steal one from the turismo (ferrari) garage in the 2nd island







just break the glass and steal it. gonein60seconds style!!!


Easier? I think not, lol. The one I speak of isn't even alarmed





















Door is unlocked too







Plus... this is on the first island


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


it is possible. you just ahve to put up with doing alot of missions/tasks that are boring to say the least. i dont think ill bother trying to find all 200 pigeons for example. i got close to 100% in vice city but I'd rather play through the storyline again to be honest its more fun. I'm not one to do it in order to boast about doing it unlike some. I dont think id get much self pride out of it either







I have too many other games to waste my time on instead of trying to achieve 100%. Ive basically done everything worth doing in the game now other than the pigeons and all the stunt jumps etc.

p.s you can make a separate save and use your cheats on that save if you want. it shouldnt effect your other save.


I never actually meant that it wasn't possible, lol.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I know, i meant possible to actually have the patience to do it







but not in my case..


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


I know, i meant possible to actually have the patience to do it







but not in my case..


Yea...I knew that. lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

im usually one for getting 100% completion in a game, just so i know i accomplished everything it could throw at me.

the biggest reason i attacked the 100% completion in other GTA games was coz of the bonuses of doing certain things. every 10 hidden packages out of 100, a weapon spawn appeared at your safe house.

when you finish the cop missions, you got a body armour respawn. hospital missions gave you unlimited sprint...things like that.

if that stuff doesnt appear in GTA4, i dont see the point in nailing the entire 100%, unless you feel you have too.

im gonna go for all the stunt jumps, just because i rekon the game makes them look awesome.

PS. went to Statue of Happiness for first time last night, in multiplayer. haha looks awesome. havnt been there in the singleplayer yet. theres still so much more for me to do, im not even on the third island, havnt ever driven a boat except for after one of Packie's missions.


----------



## Dillard13

Man, I'm really jones'n for an FIB Buffalo, lol. What other cars are worth getting?


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i really like the sabre turbo from vice city thats in the game, and the blue car which is based on the subaru impreza. I'm more of a sucker for a good quality car rather than a big flashy car. Though, ive you've noticed, when you find a rare car and drive it, suddenly loads of people are driving them around the streets too


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
i really like the sabre turbo from vice city thats in the game, and the blue car which is based on the subaru impreza. I'm more of a sucker for a good quality car rather than a big flashy car. Though, ive you've noticed, when you find a rare car and drive it, suddenly loads of people are driving them around the streets too









Mmhm, I took advantage of that when I was delivering the Infernus for Stevie. I have a Purple one, and a Red one parked outside of my Bohan safehouse now.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillard13* 
Man, I'm really jones'n for an FIB Buffalo, lol. What other cars are worth getting?

You can spawn one with a cheat. Nice car and great for donuts and burnouts. Its really just a Hemi charger.


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
You can spawn one with a cheat. Nice car and great for donuts and burnouts. Its really just a Hemi charger.

I know this....but if you actually read the thread, I'm not going to cheat.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillard13* 
Man, I'm really jones'n for an FIB Buffalo, lol. What other cars are worth getting?

the Comet is my favourite, especially for Brucie's races. as Hellisforheroes said, the Sultan (aka Subaru Impreza) is awesome. its acceleration is probably the best.

if you's like collecting unique cars, one of Francis' missions gets you a black Emperor. not very fast, but its cool. i also managed to score this hell nice black Banshee from an earlier mission. dunno if its unique or rare, i've never seen one like it since. its satin black almost, like my F series LTD guitar.

i also kept the rust bucket Vigero (i think its called that) that Little Jacob gives you in like his first mission. the thing looks like :turd: but its pretty quick.

just tell me this, those that have completed most of the game - do you ever get a safe house with more than two car spots?


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
the Comet is my favourite, especially for Brucie's races. as Hellisforheroes said, the Sultan (aka Subaru Impreza) is awesome. its acceleration is probably the best.

if you's like collecting unique cars, one of Francis' missions gets you a black Emperor. not very fast, but its cool. i also managed to score this hell nice black Banshee from an earlier mission. dunno if its unique or rare, i've never seen one like it since. its satin black almost, like my F series LTD guitar.

i also kept the rust bucket Vigero (i think its called that) that Little Jacob gives you in like his first mission. the thing looks like :turd: but its pretty quick.

just tell me this, those that have completed most of the game - do you ever get a safe house with more than two car spots?


they're all two car spots, but if you're smart, you can fit three.

Also, where can I get a Sultan?


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newphase* 
*SPOILER*

If anyone is really stuck for a turismo... there is one in the drive next to Faustins house in Beachgate. It respawns too
















Yes, I am giving gta 4 another go.

Thank you!
That car is awesome!!!


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
Thank you!
That car is awesome!!!

lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dillard13*


they're all two car spots, but if you're smart, you can fit three.

Also, where can I get a Sultan?


oooh i was wondering that, so you can fit 3 cars? or for example, i could fit two cars and a bike? i didnt wanna risk it, in case one of the cars magically disappeared coz it couldnt save.

the first time i got a sultan was the mission where you meet Playboy X. i think it was one of Elizabeta's.

with the Sultan, near the safe house in Algonquin that Roman buys, the one with the Turismo showroom down the road, theres usually lots of fancy cars. just get in one, i think it triggers some kind of flashy car spawn sequence within the game. i got a Comet and before i knew it, Sultans and Turismos were driving around, with Feltzers and the rest. they look very similar to some regular cars, but when you get in them, you know. they take off like a 2.2 ltr turbo would haha. dunno if its actually turbo'd in game though.

i havnt actually found a spawn location yet, but if you go this map here and in the legend box on the right tick 'Street Racers', theres one spawned at the northern most point of the third island. im not there yet, so cant prove anything sorry.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok, that bank mission was F-ing ... F'd. lol. took me 3 goes to get it. insane. first time i ever lost my cool at this game and screamed to no avail for the dam Derek and Packie NPC's to get in the *&$%*#% CAR !!!!!!!

on a side note...has anyone found the vehicle Cognoscenti yet? hehe, i wonder if she has yet.


----------



## TaiDinh

Can someone give me a list of the rare/special cars that you would only see once in the game depending on the mission. I want to save them, but I don't know which is which. ><" I'm about to date French Tom, so hopefully, I haven't miss any cars yet.


----------



## Vostro

*+++ SPOILER +++*

No your good. Honestly the best cars are for the Stevie Missions, thats when you get the... Duh Duh Dunnnn THE INFERNUS!


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ok, that bank mission was F-ing ... F'd. lol. took me 3 goes to get it. insane. first time i ever lost my cool at this game and screamed to no avail for the dam Derek and Packie NPC's to get in the *&$%*#% CAR !!!!!!!

on a side note...has anyone found the vehicle Cognoscenti yet? hehe, i wonder if she has yet.


Cognoscenti is pretty cool. It's like a bentley sedan. The paint combinations are pretty cool too. Like, the all the way around part is black, then the hood, trunk, and roof are green or something.


----------



## TaiDinh

Holy cow. I busted up the yellow Comet you get from Brucie after the race pretty badly. Is there a place that I can fix it up than the Pay'n Spray shop?

WHERE CAN I SAVE THIS CAR WITHOUT LOSING IT? I don't know of a safe garage to store it.







Any help?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Can someone give me a list of the rare/special cars that you would only see once in the game depending on the mission. I want to save them, but I don't know which is which. ><" I'm about to date French Tom, so hopefully, I haven't miss any cars yet.

no one has really done a list yet, its more a sharing sessions of discoveries here. so far i have the orange Comet from Brucie. a satin black Banshee from an early mission, you would have missed that now. i dunno if its unique, i havnt seen the colour since. theres a black Emperor you get from one of Francis' missions, again i havnt seen one since. you arnt there yet though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Holy cow. I busted up the yellow Comet you get from Brucie after the race pretty badly. Is there a place that I can fix it up than the Pay'n Spray shop?

WHERE CAN I SAVE THIS CAR WITHOUT LOSING IT? I don't know of a safe garage to store it.







Any help?

even if you dont actually own the safe house, you can store cars in its location. whenever you see a "reserved parking" bay, you can save cars there. trust me, i had my Comet from Brucie saved outside Playboy X's house, and i hadnt even done his missions yet.

dont take it to pay and spray, as the orange is unique.

if you are on the second island, you should have at least 6 car bays worth of saving, including the original two that came with your first safe house, you can still use those.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
no one has really done a list yet, its more a sharing sessions of discoveries here. so far i have the orange Comet from Brucie. a satin black Banshee from an early mission, you would have missed that now. i dunno if its unique, i havnt seen the colour since. theres a black Emperor you get from one of Francis' missions, again i havnt seen one since. you arnt there yet though.

even if you dont actually own the safe house, you can store cars in its location. whenever you see a "reserved parking" bay, you can save cars there. trust me, i had my Comet from Brucie saved outside Playboy X's house, and i hadnt even done his missions yet.

dont take it to pay and spray, as the orange is unique.

if you are on the second island, you should have at least 6 car bays worth of saving, including the original two that came with your first safe house, you can still use those.

Thanks. Guess I'll just play through the game once for the storyline, and then again for everything if I want the cars.

Cheat codes are thumbs down.


----------



## sublime0

I dont have it lol. I'm a PC gamer. I want to play it though


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


I dont have it lol. I'm a PC gamer. I want to play it though










lol

most worthless post ever. Kinda


----------



## x2s3w4

I haven't seen anyone say anything about the Coquette(Looks like a corvette) This car is great. It handles great,it's fast and I tried driving around my safe houses a few times and it spawns like crazy. I have like 4 of them parked in the various safe houses. And driving them around once I think it spawned a banshee cause they're similar.
Anyone else see this car/ like this car?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


I haven't seen anyone say anything about the Coquette(Looks like a corvette) This car is great. It handles great,it's fast and I tried driving around my safe houses a few times and it spawns like crazy. I have like 4 of them parked in the various safe houses. And driving them around once I think it spawned a banshee cause they're similar.
Anyone else see this car/ like this car?


yeah actually, first time i saw it was in Multiplayer. its definitely one of the best looking cars. it accelerates a little slower than some of the others, but it handles awesome.

im not a fan of the banshee this time around..in past GTAs the banshee was always this ultimate speeding weapon. now its just another fast car that handles a lot worse than the others.

Comet ftw









And the NRG-900. im getting really used to it now. plus it looks so awesome when you T-Bone a car and go flying off your bike. yeah, you usually die, but at least in style.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

There is only one car... Sultan RS Turbo^^
The Turismo sounds like a high pitched toothbrush...
Infernus would be nice if it didn't have that ugly back...


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


yeah actually, first time i saw it was in Multiplayer. its definitely one of the best looking cars. it accelerates a little slower than some of the others, but it handles awesome.

im not a fan of the banshee this time around..in past GTAs the banshee was always this ultimate speeding weapon. now its just another fast car that handles a lot worse than the others.

Comet ftw









And the NRG-900. im getting really used to it now. plus it looks so awesome when you T-Bone a car and go flying off your bike. yeah, you usually die, but at least in style.


lol

Earlier, I was on the train tracks with the NRG-900. I'm just riding normally and there's an incoming train up hold. Okay, I'll just do a simply dodge I told myself. Then I lost control. Fell. Rolled on the tracks. I'm sitting on my chair spamming X and Square trying to get up and flee, but no. The train came and nom nom me up.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i took a chopper up to the empire state building. bailed out to try and land on the topmost ledge, missed the buildings completely but fell at the same speed as my chopper and it blew up and took me along with it when it met the ground







p.s choppers are soo fun once youve finished the game.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Cheat codes are thumbs down.










Not after you spend God-knows-how-long to steal an FIB Buffalo only to have it blow up on you after you lose your wanted level.

I loves me some 227-555-0100


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


lol

Earlier, I was on the train tracks with the NRG-900. I'm just riding normally and there's an incoming train up hold. Okay, I'll just do a simply dodge I told myself. Then I lost control. Fell. Rolled on the tracks. I'm sitting on my chair spamming X and Square trying to get up and flee, but no. The train came and nom nom me up.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


i took a chopper up to the empire state building. bailed out to try and land on the topmost ledge, missed the buildings completely but fell at the same speed as my chopper and it blew up and took me along with it when it met the ground







p.s choppers are soo fun once youve finished the game.












This game has such classic moments. i was playing MP last night with my mate, and he was driving ahead of me, and my car caught on fire so im like "oi man, come back and get me." as he was reversing (at speed) i was still moving forward so i pressed Triangle to exit the car. instead, my player did a suicide dive out of the car, right into my mate driving past. he killed me. looked awesome but, both perfect and worst timing.

so you dont get choppers until you finish the game? i was wondering, coz i havnt seen one yet except like once in MP.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


so you dont get choppers until you finish the game? i was wondering, coz i havnt seen one yet except like once in MP.


Nah, you get choppers fairly early in the game. As big as they are they'll actually save in your saved parking outside of safe houses; I've seen my roommate do it. It's ridiculous


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


There is only one car... Sultan RS Turbo^^
The Turismo sounds like a high pitched toothbrush...
Infernus would be nice if it didn't have that ugly back...


its basically a cross between a lamborghini murcielago and a pagani zonda. thats why the rear end is like that









ps you can park choppers in your parking spot? NO WAY! *goes to try it*


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


its basically a cross between a lamborghini murcielago and a pagani zonda. thats why the rear end is like that









ps you can park choppers in your parking spot? NO WAY! *goes to try it*










Yep, just switch the camera view so that you can see your ENTIRE chopper. From tail to nose has to be inside of the yellow outline. It's a tight fit, but it works.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


its basically a cross between a lamborghini murcielago and a pagani zonda. thats why the rear end is like that









ps you can park choppers in your parking spot? NO WAY! *goes to try it*










I knew the front (gallardo) but I can't take the ugly back^^


----------



## newphase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


Not after you spend God-knows-how-long to steal an FIB Buffalo only to have it blow up on you after you lose your wanted level.

I loves me some 227-555-0100










Hmmm

Cheats are for Epic-Losers.

Play the game man, it aint that difficult,m lol, after all... It's GTA (Easy Game)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


Nah, you get choppers fairly early in the game. As big as they are they'll actually save in your saved parking outside of safe houses; I've seen my roommate do it. It's ridiculous










oh true? where did you find one? are they at the airport? theres so many places i still havnt gone too yet. lately i been putting the phone on Sleep mode to stop the story, just so i get a chance to look around, do a few police side missions etc without having to worry about my friends wanting to go out and having a sad when i dont answer my phone.

im on the third island now, so i think its time for some serious exploration.

and with regards to the Infernus, its sexy, i like it. we dated a couple of times. nothing serious. good car though.

i wish they would replicate a Ferrari Enzo. or an F1 car as a gimmicky bonus.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
oh true? where did you find one? are they at the airport? theres so many places i still havnt gone too yet. lately i been putting the phone on Sleep mode to stop the story, just so i get a chance to look around, do a few police side missions etc without having to worry about my friends wanting to go out and having a sad when i dont answer my phone.

im on the third island now, so i think its time for some serious exploration.

and with regards to the Infernus, its sexy, i like it. we dated a couple of times. nothing serious. good car though.

i wish they would replicate a Ferrari Enzo. or an F1 car as a gimmicky bonus.

Can't ya go down to HeliTours and steal one? I heard ya can park it @ safehouse lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newphase* 
Can't ya go down to HeliTours and steal one? I heard ya can park it @ safehouse lol

lol i havnt even seen a HeliTours yet... what, can you actually sorta book a tour? or is it just a nice opportunity to steal a chopper?


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newphase* 
Cheats are for Epic-Losers.

Play the game man, it aint that difficult,m lol, after all... It's GTA (Easy Game)

I'm guessing you didn't read the rest of my post where I said I'd already gotten it (which was a huge pain in the ass) and then lost it. I'm not going through all of that again for just a car.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
oh true? where did you find one? are they at the airport? theres so many places i still havnt gone too yet. lately i been putting the phone on Sleep mode to stop the story, just so i get a chance to look around, do a few police side missions etc without having to worry about my friends wanting to go out and having a sad when i dont answer my phone.

im on the third island now, so i think its time for some serious exploration.

and with regards to the Infernus, its sexy, i like it. we dated a couple of times. nothing serious. good car though.

i wish they would replicate a Ferrari Enzo. or an F1 car as a gimmicky bonus.

If you're on the 3rd island you should be very close to a mission where they give you a chopper. I think it's a mission for Francis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol i havnt even seen a HeliTours yet... what, can you actually sorta book a tour? or is it just a nice opportunity to steal a chopper?

The HeliTours thing is an activity you can call Brucie to do.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol i havnt even seen a HeliTours yet... what, can you actually sorta book a tour? or is it just a nice opportunity to steal a chopper?

There's an icon for heliTours at the bottom of the second island. Go to the map and hold the curser over the lowest icon ( I think it's the lowest one) You are farther than me so it should be there. I just did the bank job.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starscream* 
If you're on the 3rd island you should be very close to a mission where they give you a chopper. I think it's a mission for Francis.

The HeliTours thing is an activity you can call Brucie to do.

i THINK i've done all Francis' missions, or there might be one more but it hasnt come up on the map yet. the only third island missions i have available for the moment are for Packie's brother. wont go into details, to avoid spoiling.

ahhhh yeah you mean ringing Brucie for a favour, that thing? so what, do you steal the chopper from him or does he have a head office of sorts?

haha im at work at the moment, hence all the questions, that way when i get home i can get me some flying done asap.


----------



## TaiDinh

AHHHHHHHH! My helicopter was about to explode, so I did a quick emergency landing. I was near the ground and I dodged a building way trying to get out. Sadly, I got out a bit too late. The helicopter rammed into another building while Niko was about to jump out. That hit caused the heli to go the other way and Nika got chopped! D:


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i THINK i've done all Francis' missions, or there might be one more but it hasnt come up on the map yet. the only third island missions i have available for the moment are for Packie's brother. wont go into details, to avoid spoiling.

ahhhh yeah you mean ringing Brucie for a favour, that thing? so what, do you steal the chopper from him or does he have a head office of sorts?

haha im at work at the moment, hence all the questions, that way when i get home i can get me some flying done asap.

It should just be a friend activity he calls you for. He did it on my game as soon as I met him pretty much. It's at the lower part of the first or second island- can't remember. It's just a little helicopter symbol. You can go there and jack one I'd assume; I've never tried it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


It should just be a friend activity he calls you for. He did it on my game as soon as I met him pretty much. It's at the lower part of the first or second island- can't remember. It's just a little helicopter symbol. You can go there and jack one I'd assume; I've never tried it.


hmm true. will look into it tonight. havnt seen a helicopter symbol before, have never done the activity either.


----------



## The Master Chief

Whats the name of the corvette on it... colquette or something?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*


Whats the name of the corvette on it... colquette or something?


Corquette


----------



## Hellisforheroes

hey, just incase anyone hasnt found it yet, if you take a chopper up to the statue of happiness, slowly take the helicopter over the uppermost ledge at the foot of the statue and bail out, you can land on the ledge and walk through the door, up the ladder and find the beating heart of the statue!









you cant do anything to it, but shoot it to get another flying rat off the list. pretty sweet


----------



## newphase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol i havnt even seen a HeliTours yet... what, can you actually sorta book a tour? or is it just a nice opportunity to steal a chopper?

*SPOIL*

Helitours is down by where you did the Union Job iirc. South of Broker Bridge

[EDIT] Its on the game-map









You can steal, or pay 50$ for a guided tour around the Island (At my stage of the game its only around the middle island)


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newphase*


*SPOIL*

Helitours is down by where you did the Union Job iirc. South of Broker Bridge

[EDIT] Its on the game-map









You can steal, or pay 50$ for a guided tour around the Island (At my stage of the game its only around the middle island)


thanks dude.

i used the Liberty City Map linked on the previous page and i see it now. It hasnt turned up on my map automatically though..maybe coz i havnt been to it before? like a lot of the food places.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
thanks dude.

i used the Liberty City Map linked on the previous page and i see it now. It hasnt turned up on my map automatically though..maybe coz i havnt been to it before? like a lot of the food places.

That's weird, I haven't been there either and it's on my map. Go figure.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
That's weird, I haven't been there either and it's on my map. Go figure.

hmm... does Brucie need to be 100% like and 100% respect? hes 100% respect with me but not 100% like.

he can offer me the favour of a free chopper ride, but i havnt been invited to HeliTours with him yet.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


hmm... does Brucie need to be 100% like and 100% respect? hes 100% respect with me but not 100% like.

he can offer me the favour of a free chopper ride, but i havnt been invited to HeliTours with him yet.


you dont get invited to helitours with brucie, you invite him to go on a chopper ride (by ringing him) and you pick him up then he tells you where to go in the tour.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes*


you dont get invited to helitours with brucie, you invite him to go on a chopper ride (by ringing him) and you pick him up then he tells you where to go in the tour.


ahhhhhhhhhh. now i get it. haha. was gonna say, brucie loves me, and he's never suggested it before.

cheers.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
ahhhhhhhhhh. now i get it. haha. was gonna say, brucie loves me, and he's never suggested it before.

cheers.

brucie is my fav character







he's so funny the way he talks about himself "shows over ladies, all you get to look at now is my body. lucky you!" or "what the f*ck niko i told these ladies the red army taught your ass to be PUNCTUAL" (when you show up late) hahaha. what a character.

i once killed brucie by accident, we went on a chopper ride and he got out after we landed but i got back in and the chopper tilted to the side and the propella sliced him off the roof of the building







then an hour later he called me up asking me to pick him up from the hospital haha. love this game..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hellisforheroes* 
brucie is my fav character







he's so funny the way he talks about himself "shows over ladies, all you get to look at now is my body. lucky you!" or "what the f*ck niko i told these ladies the red army taught your ass to be PUNCTUAL" (when you show up late) hahaha. what a character.

i once killed brucie by accident, we went on a chopper ride and he got out after we landed but i got back in and the chopper tilted to the side and the propella sliced him off the roof of the building







then an hour later he called me up asking me to pick him up from the hospital haha. love this game..

lol really? i wondered what happens to friends when you do that. like, when you buy guns from jacob, he almost always drives off and hits a wall or something...i wonder what happens if you steal his car.

oh i found the heli tour thing, awesome. then the very next mission i did was for the UL or whatever, which was the heli mission.

*** SPOILER ALERT ****

i found a unique car..but i messed up and it didnt save. theres a mission you do for Ray, where you have to chase down a guy that stole the diamonds from him..cant remember his name. anyway you chase them to a park, where they crash and roll it. after you kill them, Ray asks you to meet him. you can actually go up and grab the car the bad guys were driving, i've never seen it before, it starts with an L, i think it was Lokus? anyway, you cant get 1 single bump on it though, coz its about to blow. i bumped into a wall and it got caught on fire. and once you drive it around and get out, it conks out and you cant get back in. where i messed up, it blew up on me outside my safehouse, so i just pushed it into the save bay thinking it would allow it to regenerate. didnt work, and i cant go back to the mission.


----------



## gtarmanrob

question: i didnt do any Taxi missions from Roman at the beginning of the game..does that mean i cant achieve 100% now?


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


question: i didnt do any Taxi missions from Roman at the beginning of the game..does that mean i cant achieve 100% now?


I don't think it affects it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

cool, hope not.

by the way, dunno if anyone has seen this yet, i only just came across it.

*** BEWARE: Link below contains massive spoilers ***

Grand Theft Auto IV Game Guide

its from Gamespot. it covers a lot, _*and spoils everything*_, so readers beware. I'm deliberately avoiding it, i just researched Roman's taxi missions to find out if they contribute to 100%. it looks like a great guide though. i spoiled a bit for myself by reading about the girlfriends, but i learnt something very valuable about dating them.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

i'm struggling to find anything to do in the game now. im just dating random girls. ive done all stevies car jobs and i cant ring anyone else for a job. sometimes i run into a 'friend' on a street corner but thats about it. butI'm still only on 80%. I might start the game again


----------



## Starscream

I haven't played the game in about two weeks and really don't have any urge to finish it. Someone feel free to give me any kind of incentive to do so, because right now I'm finding it hard to do the whole "call him... go here... then drive here... then go here... shoot him... then come back" about 30 more times.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


I haven't played the game in about two weeks and really don't have any urge to finish it. Someone feel free to give me any kind of incentive to do so, because right now I'm finding it hard to do the whole "call him... go here... then drive here... then go here... shoot him... then come back" about 30 more times.










Get a fire truck. Drive on the side walk.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


I haven't played the game in about two weeks and really don't have any urge to finish it. Someone feel free to give me any kind of incentive to do so, because right now I'm finding it hard to do the whole "call him... go here... then drive here... then go here... shoot him... then come back" about 30 more times.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Get a fire truck. Drive on the side walk.












dude, if you slug it out for a while, and get most of your friends 100% happy, then you stop getting continuous annoying phone calls to take them out. well, the calls slow down a lot anyway. plus when they are all 100%, you get some pretty cool favours from them, some of those favours you will rely on heavily to even survive the game. IE Jacob's discount and conveniently located weapons purchases.

at least play to get all 3 islands unlocked. you get some nice bonus features if you date the 2 extra chicks from the internet too...especially LawChick. also if the story annoys the crap out of you, you can go into Options on your phone, then turn the Sleep Mode On. this stops all story missions/incoming messages etc, so you can just rampage around, do the side missions like cop vigilantes/most wanted etc. without being bothered.

why not grab a NRG-900 and find the unique jumps, or watch Niko get made piss when he stacks it.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
dude, if you slug it out for a while, and get most of your friends 100% happy, then you stop getting continuous annoying phone calls to take them out. well, the calls slow down a lot anyway. plus when they are all 100%, you get some pretty cool favours from them, some of those favours you will rely on heavily to even survive the game. IE Jacob's discount and conveniently located weapons purchases.

Thing is, getting all of these people to 100%... is pointless. You get so much money and free time thrown at you in-game that having these perks isn't worth the effort IMO.









Quote:

at least play to get all 3 islands unlocked. you get some nice bonus features if you date the 2 extra chicks from the internet too...especially LawChick. also if the story annoys the crap out of you, you can go into Options on your phone, then turn the Sleep Mode On. this stops all story missions/incoming messages etc, so you can just rampage around, do the side missions like cop vigilantes/most wanted etc. without being bothered.
I'm already on the 3rd island and have done a bit of the side quests. I'm actually pretty close to the end (I looked at my friend's guide he bought), but I just have no push to finish it out. I already know what'll happen, and not because of the guide, but because it's just another GTA game. Again,









Quote:

why not grab a NRG-900 and find the unique jumps, or watch Niko get made piss when he stacks it.
Meh. I guess I'm just being a pessimist. I was so excited to buy this game, but then after about three days of playing I went, "Wait, I've already bought this game at least 3x already, except with worse graphics." Then I turned it off, and that was that.

Oh well, Ninja Gaiden 2 tomorrow WOO! And when that game kicks the ever living will to play out of me, I'll turn on GTA and relish in it's simplicity and ease of play.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starscream* 
Thing is, getting all of these people to 100%... is pointless. You get so much money and free time thrown at you in-game that having these perks isn't worth the effort IMO.









I'm already on the 3rd island and have done a bit of the side quests. I'm actually pretty close to the end (I looked at my friend's guide he bought), but I just have no push to finish it out. I already know what'll happen, and not because of the guide, but because it's just another GTA game. Again,









Meh. I guess I'm just being a pessimist. I was so excited to buy this game, but then after about three days of playing I went, "Wait, I've already bought this game at least 3x already, except with worse graphics." Then I turned it off, and that was that.

Oh well, Ninja Gaiden 2 tomorrow WOO! And when that game kicks the ever living will to play out of me, I'll turn on GTA and relish in it's simplicity and ease of play.









lol fair enough then. to each his own really. have you played it online? adds a LOT to the value.

yeah...ninja gaiden 2.... stupid Xbox360 ppl... lol. its not coming out on PS3. i only just tried out the demo of Ninja Gaiden Sigma on PS3 the other day and loved it.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol fair enough then. to each his own really. have you played it online? adds a LOT to the value.

yeah...ninja gaiden 2.... stupid Xbox360 ppl... lol. its not coming out on PS3. i only just tried out the demo of Ninja Gaiden Sigma on PS3 the other day and loved it.


Yeah, I bought Sigma a few months back just to pass the time and it's got a ton of stuff over the original release. Definitely a good game. I'm hoping NG2 doesn't kick my *** too much.


----------



## gtarmanrob

for those wanting an FBI Intruder..this is just a thought, so i dunno. havnt tried it myself yet..

***WARNING: Spoiler Below***

when you choose to date LawChick (Kiki) from the Net, and you get her to 100%, you get a special feature with her which allows you to call her and get the cops off you, you simply bring her up in the phone and select 'Clear Wanted' ..

so, would that mean, you could get a 5 star level going, wait for the FBI to show up, if you survive, then call Kiki and have your wanted level cleared. then run in and steal an FBI car. you would only regain like 1 star im guessing, easy to evade. and wah-lah, you have your FBI Intruder.

im bout to go to bed, so cant test my own theory, just something i thought of then. its coming into the daytime for you guys across the pond, give it a go. let us know.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


for those wanting an FBI Intruder..this is just a thought, so i dunno. havnt tried it myself yet..

***WARNING: Spoiler Below***

when you choose to date LawChick (Kiki) from the Net, and you get her to 100%, you get a special feature with her which allows you to call her and get the cops off you, you simply bring her up in the phone and select 'Clear Wanted' ..

so, would that mean, you could get a 5 star level going, wait for the FBI to show up, if you survive, then call Kiki and have your wanted level cleared. then run in and steal an FBI car. you would only regain like 1 star im guessing, easy to evade. and wah-lah, you have your FBI Intruder.

im bout to go to bed, so cant test my own theory, just something i thought of then. its coming into the daytime for you guys across the pond, give it a go. let us know.


Try it and let us know. Also, if anyone wants an easy way to get 5 stars really quickly: just go to the airport and drive on the runway. Within seconds you'll have a huge wanted level.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


for those wanting an FBI Intruder..this is just a thought, so i dunno. havnt tried it myself yet..

***WARNING: Spoiler Below***

when you choose to date LawChick (Kiki) from the Net, and you get her to 100%, you get a special feature with her which allows you to call her and get the cops off you, you simply bring her up in the phone and select 'Clear Wanted' ..

so, would that mean, you could get a 5 star level going, wait for the FBI to show up, if you survive, then call Kiki and have your wanted level cleared. then run in and steal an FBI car. you would only regain like 1 star im guessing, easy to evade. and wah-lah, you have your FBI Intruder.

im bout to go to bed, so cant test my own theory, just something i thought of then. its coming into the daytime for you guys across the pond, give it a go. let us know.


yeah, i guess that should work. just make sure you havent used her 'clear wanted' function for a while. If you ask too often, she says she cant do it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i'll give it a go this arvo when i get home. i havnt even seen an FBI car yet though, should be fun.

might just to the pedophile thing in the Internet cafe. then grab a SWAT van for protection when it shows up and drive around until the FBI heroes show up.


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok guys FYI ... Kiki cant clear a high wanted level. i got to level 4, and made sure FBI were chasing me, then i called her from my car. she said i was in big trouble, and she couldnt do anything.

on a side note, i found one of the best places to stage a showdown with police. on the second island, near the safehouse on Albany Avenue, the nice one Roman buys for you, there is a "Ferrari" dealership around the corner. For GTA, its a Turismo dealership. i think its called Grotti?

anyway, go inside, to the top level of the showroom, theres a Turismo facing a window, just asking to be stolen. break into it and set off the alarm, but dont drive off. you immediately get a wanted level, and the only way for cops to get you, is to come up the winding staircase inside. they are easy to hold off, and when it gets too heavy, jump into the Turismo and mission bail.

its a good idea to shoot out the windows first. so you dont lose speed smashing through it.


----------



## Vostro

Guys, I just have been having a blast spawning a helicopter, flying to super tall buildings on the middle island and then spawning a car once on top. Then get in the car and drive off! Sounds silly but is a blast to see how the car takes damage! Ive been doing this for hours off different buildings


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


ok guys FYI ... Kiki cant clear a high wanted level. i got to level 4, and made sure FBI were chasing me, then i called her from my car. she said i was in big trouble, and she couldnt do anything.

on a side note, i found one of the best places to stage a showdown with police. on the second island, near the safehouse on Albany Avenue, the nice one Roman buys for you, there is a "Ferrari" dealership around the corner. For GTA, its a Turismo dealership. i think its called Grotti?

anyway, go inside, to the top level of the showroom, theres a Turismo facing a window, just asking to be stolen. break into it and set off the alarm, but dont drive off. you immediately get a wanted level, and the only way for cops to get you, is to come up the winding staircase inside. they are easy to hold off, and when it gets too heavy, jump into the Turismo and mission bail.

its a good idea to shoot out the windows first. so you dont lose speed smashing through it.


THANK YOU! Finally, some easily found fast cars.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Guys, I just have been having a blast spawning a helicopter, flying to super tall buildings on the middle island and then spawning a car once on top. Then get in the car and drive off! Sounds silly but is a blast to see how the car takes damage! Ive been doing this for hours off different buildings










Whenever I try to spawn a car on top of a building. It spawns in mid air and stays in mid air, lol.


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Whenever I try to spawn a car on top of a building. It spawns in mid air and stays in mid air, lol.


Yea, i was having that problem too, get on a building with a flat roof. Or its fun the be in the heli, spawn a car in mid-air, hit it with the chopper blades and send it flying!


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Yea, i was having that problem too, get on a building with a flat roof. Or its fun the be in the heli, spawn a car in mid-air, hit it with the chopper blades and send it flying!










I will do that.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vostro*


Yea, i was having that problem too, get on a building with a flat roof. Or its fun the be in the heli, spawn a car in mid-air, hit it with the chopper blades and send it flying!










lol...the things ppl come up with in this game amazes me.

so spawning cars = cheating though yeah? meaning it would affect a 100% score?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol...the things ppl come up with in this game amazes me.

so spawning cars = cheating though yeah? meaning it would affect a 100% score?


I don't know if it will affect your 100% score, but the game do record how many times you cheat, lol.


----------



## Starscream

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I don't know if it will affect your 100% score, but the game do record how many times you cheat, lol.

Yeah, it doesn't effect your completion, but it does count how many times you've used a cheat.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


Yeah, it doesn't effect your completion, but it does count how many times you've used a cheat.


thats cool then. i dont care if it tells me how many times i cheat, i wont be cheating anyway.

but its good to know, if i do end up getting sick of something and i cheat, it wont affect my completion. past GTA's did that. if you cheated, the best you could get was like 99% or something.


----------



## TaiDinh

Dang it! I'm about to do my fourth attempt on the bank mission (Packie)

Attempt one's death: Self naded

Attempt two's death: Naded Packie

Attempt three's death: Successfully got out of the subway, drove onto the highway and got near a gas station. Got hit by a police SUV into the gas station. Got rammed near gas pump. Then some cop out of nowhere rams into one of the pump. >_________>"


----------



## Vostro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Dang it! I'm about to do my fourth attempt on the bank mission (Packie)

Attempt one's death: Self naded

Attempt two's death: Naded Packie

Attempt three's death: Successfully got out of the subway, drove onto the highway and got near a gas station. Got hit by a police SUV into the gas station. Got rammed near gas pump. Then some cop out of nowhere rams into one of the pump. >_________>"


LOL, its took me 3 or 4 times too. I was so close my 2nd or 3rd time. I was in the subway walking backwards shooting at the cops when WHAM! A subway hit me...


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
LOL, its took me 3 or 4 times too. I was so close my 2nd or 3rd time. I was in the subway walking backwards shooting at the cops when WHAM! A subway hit me...









that mission took me three goes. i died once because i threw a grenade into all the cop cars and it set off a chain reaction of explosions that blew me up. The second time one of the brothers wouldnt move or follow me and ended up being left behind. The last time i was right near the end of the car chase with minimum health and went into a road block at full pelt and went through the windscreen. Its by far the best mission in the game. But soo irritating if you die. There's no checkpoints.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Dang it! I'm about to do my fourth attempt on the bank mission (Packie)

Attempt one's death: Self naded

Attempt two's death: Naded Packie

Attempt three's death: Successfully got out of the subway, drove onto the highway and got near a gas station. Got hit by a police SUV into the gas station. Got rammed near gas pump. Then some cop out of nowhere rams into one of the pump. >_________>"

LOL yep, took me 3 goes to get it, 3rd time lucky.

first time, i missed the parked getaway car and was on foot for ages trying to find one. then, my getaway car was bout to blow up so i got out and it kinda rolled onto Packie, and then Derek tripped out and wouldnt get back into any car and they killed him, after i killed Packie out of rage.

second time, i went straight to Packie's house, and after JUST making it over the barricade of policemen on the bridge, got told i had to lose my wanted level first, then the car rolled and i killed Packie out of rage. he takes quite a few headshots.

3rd time, passed. i lost the cops BEFORE trying to cross the bridge. i highly recommend you do that lol.


----------



## TaiDinh

I'm on the third island now and I have a question about Michelle. What happened to her? I forgot her real name and I don't think she's on my contacts. I can't date her anymore? I don't know if you can redate someone after you dumped them.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I'm on the third island now and I have a question about Michelle. What happened to her? I forgot her real name and I don't think she's on my contacts. I can't date her anymore? I don't know if you can redate someone after you dumped them.


Spoiler ahead!

She's the one who betrayed you to the feds and that's where you got the UL paper jobs from. That mission was called Wrong is Right.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Spoiler ahead!

She's the one who betrayed you to the feds and that's where you got the UL paper jobs from. That mission was called Wrong is Right.


Yeah, I'm beyond that point. So after that mission, you cannot date her anymore?


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Yeah, I'm beyond that point. So after that mission, you cannot date her anymore?


Not 100% positive, but I'm pretty sure.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Not 100% positive, but I'm pretty sure.


Okay ~ I remember nading her by accident. >_> Don't know if they actually disappear.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Okay ~ I remember nading her by accident. >_> Don't know if they actually disappear.


hahaha nah they dont. i also havnt gotten far enough to see how it goes with Michelle. im currently doing Bernie's missions...up to one where you have to chase these 2 goons down for threatening Bernie. i made a wrong turn on a highway and lost them and quit the game.

its really frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Unstableiser

Played yesterday, boring, nothing to do lol. And the graphics are aweful!


----------



## TaiDinh

My fire truck can now scoop stuff.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ lol

and, BANG. STOP.

what the hell did you hit.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
^ lol

and, BANG. STOP.

what the hell did you hit.

It's not what I hit...

It's... what evil thing did this to my truck! Yes! Evil thing! What evil thing? A evil swing! You heard that right, swings!









Here's a video of someone else doing it. It totally owns your car. I tried it with a helicopter and my top and back propeller snapped off and I was sent in the air like a space shuttle.

Any swings works. Vehicle, boats, bikes, planes, and even Niko himself will get launched!










YouTube - GTA 4 evil Swing set (glitch)


----------



## gtarmanrob

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what the hell, how did you find that???? thats awesome!

+rep


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*









!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what the hell, how did you find that???? thats awesome!

+rep


I was just riding around Liberty City and I spotted a swing set. I was wondering if there was a command to see Niko swing, lol. Sadly, there isn't. The only thing you can do on it and climb it like a monkey bar, so I did. The swing then went crazy and I flew like 10 blocks away. Googled 'GTA IV Swings' and got the term Evil Swings. I wish I was the first person to discover it.









I'll be destroying many cars later.







I'll post the good ones.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


I was just riding around Liberty City and I spotted a swing set. I was wondering if there was a command to see Niko swing, lol. Sadly, there isn't. The only thing you can do on it and climb it like a monkey bar, so I did. The swing then went crazy and I flew like 10 blocks away. Googled 'GTA IV Swings' and got the term Evil Swings. I wish I was the first person to discover it.









I'll be destroying many cars later.







I'll post the good ones.


nice man, nice. any chance you could maybe post up a good picture of the location, or use the map to get the suburb, go there and maybe get a street name? the vid is fairly dark, cant really tell where the location is.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


nice man, nice. any chance you could maybe post up a good picture of the location, or use the map to get the suburb, go there and maybe get a street name? the vid is fairly dark, cant really tell where the location is.


This is the location in the two videos above. It's the best set so far. I'll be finding more swings and mark them on the map they gave us with the game.

Sorry for the fizzy quality, bro's playing on it with a tube TV.

South of the first city. Few blocks away to the right of the pay n' spray.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lol

thats awesome man, cheers. will be the first thing i do when i get home this arvo, after heading to the driving range


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


lol

thats awesome man, cheers. will be the first thing i do when i get home this arvo, after heading to the driving range










I'm standing by the swings, if you can see the orange triangle in the map. It's not where the big + cursor is pointing.

Have fun!









I'm trying to get a boat to do it. >_>"


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I'm standing by the swings, if you can see the orange triangle in the map. It's not where the big + cursor is pointing.

Have fun!









I'm trying to get a boat to do it. >_>"

haha will do.

and do it in multiplayer, yeah? coz singleplayer will mean Niko goes out the windshield? im gonna do both.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
haha will do.

and do it in multiplayer, yeah? coz singleplayer will mean Niko goes out the windshield? im gonna do both.

You can do in both games.

I never paid attention to if he'll fly out the wind shield in single player or multiplayer.


----------



## x2s3w4

Attention!Spoilers ahead!

I finally found a Cognoscenti in the last mission of the game. I didn't notice it at first, but I failed the mission a few times and it's the car you get in to chase Pegorinoâ€™s goons to Pegorino. It's kind of a luxury sedan.
Obviously I haven't done the car finding mission. That's 1 thing I always hated about GTA. I love the series and this game though.


----------



## Hellisforheroes

I was driving Cognoscenti's pretty early in the game. They arent too rare. You usually find them in the more rich areas of the city.


----------



## Dillard13

I finally found a place where you can find a Sultan RS!


----------



## nitteo

I find the Indian Car Service guy's comments hilarious!

DOG LOVER!


----------



## blazin-asian

ok, that swing glitch is freakin awesome. i have to try it tomorrow!

and where can i get the ferrari that bernie gives you after you finish his missions? i was on the way to pick it up and answered a phone call to start a mission and i couldnt park it by the safehouse and lost it.

i got my first turismo by wandering and found it sittin on display in the window and stole it


----------



## Spart

Well I keep getting this glitch. I beat the story a few days ago and I'm finishing the side missions and achievements and such. When Carmen calls me wondering why the hell I haven't taken her out lately and I answer her and hang up I get a call from an Unknown Caller. Low and behold that Unknown Caller happens to be KATE. She died in the path I took at the end. She wants to go out on a date. ***? Dating ghosts? HAX TBH! Next time she calls I'm gonna say yes and see what happens.


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Well I keep getting this glitch. I beat the story a few days ago and I'm finishing the side missions and achievements and such. When Carmen calls me wondering why the hell I haven't taken her out lately and I answer her and hang up I get a call from an Unknown Caller. Low and behold that Unknown Caller happens to be KATE. She died in the path I took at the end. She wants to go out on a date. ***? Dating ghosts? HAX TBH! Next time she calls I'm gonna say yes and see what happens.


Woooooooooooow.....freaky. lol.


----------



## blazin-asian

do it and take a pic. i wanna see this, lol.

btw, where can i meet that girl with the lollipop at the beginning of the game? im also trying to date other girls too. where can i find em?


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blazin-asian*


ok, that swing glitch is freakin awesome. i have to try it tomorrow!

and where can i get the ferrari that bernie gives you after you finish his missions? i was on the way to pick it up and answered a phone call to start a mission and i couldnt park it by the safehouse and lost it.

i got my first turismo by wandering and found it sittin on display in the window and stole it










You can find the Turismo in the driveway of Faustin in the first island. It's always there. There's also dealership behind the safehouse on the second island where they have it also.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blazin-asian*


do it and take a pic. i wanna see this, lol.

btw, where can i meet that girl with the lollipop at the beginning of the game? im also trying to date other girls too. where can i find em?


The lollipop girl name is Lola Rio. She is a prostitute in the game, but little is known about her. Pretty much all we know about her is that she works near a dock in the game. I don't think anyone found her yet. There isn't an accurate fact if she's even in the game.

You can date other girls through the internet, but dating online is unlocked when you date that one other person through the internet from a mission. I think it was Tom?


----------



## blazin-asian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
The lollipop girl name is Lola Rio. She is a prostitute in the game, but little is known about her. Pretty much all we know about her is that she works near a dock in the game. I don't think anyone found her yet. There isn't an accurate fact if she's even in the game.

You can date other girls through the internet, but dating online is unlocked when you date that one other person through the internet from a mission. I think it was Tom?

haha yea. that was an awesome date









im dating kiki and carmen right now and all the other ads keep rejecting me. do i have to dump 1 of them or something?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blazin-asian*


haha yea. that was an awesome date









im dating kiki and carmen right now and all the other ads keep rejecting me. do i have to dump 1 of them or something?


no they are the only other 2 girls you can date. you get bonuses too for dating them

if you get Kiki to 100%, she allows you to call her when you are wanted and she will clear your wanted level, coz shes a lawyer. Bare in mind, this does NOT work with a high wanted level. i got my star rating to 5 thinking she would help, so i could steal an FBI car. yeah, didnt work. she said i had too much heat.

I havnt dated Carmen just yet, but i think i read that coz shes a nurse, after 100% like, when you are hurt and you call her, she gives you full health for free.

on a side note... that swing glitch, so awesome haha. i finally gave it a go, its sweet. you cant do it in singleplayer though, Niko just dies coz of the whiplash i guess haha. but in multi, i got launched soooo far.

best car to use is a nice fast sports car. they get further up the swing and when that thing bangs you go MILES. literally. or use a Hummer if you can find one.


----------



## blazin-asian

i was able to do the swing glitch in single player, but results varied each time and it was still freakin sweet everytime!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


You can find the Turismo in the driveway of Faustin in the first island. It's always there. There's also dealership behind the safehouse on the second island where they have it also.


sorry, i meant to say the Lamborghini that Bernie gives you. i lost it in a mission and i dont remember seeing any others around


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blazin-asian* 
i was able to do the swing glitch in single player, but results varied each time and it was still freakin sweet everytime!

sorry, i meant to say the Lamborghini that Bernie gives you. i lost it in a mission and i dont remember seeing any others around









its an Infernus. there are others around, but the one Bernie gives you is unique in colour. like the Comet Brucie gives you.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
its an Infernus. there are others around, but the one Bernie gives you is unique in colour. like the Comet Brucie gives you.

I stopped collecting cars. They'll eventually disappear. It's like someone is robbing you.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
I stopped collecting cars. They'll eventually disappear. It's like someone is robbing you.

lol you know why. coz you are trying to cram more than 2 into a save spot. even if you manage to fit it..they dont last forever.

i have only ever put 2 cars per spot, and they have never disappeared, since the start of the game.

on one spot i tried to get 2 cars and a bike...after a little while the bike disappears.


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
lol you know why. coz you are trying to cram more than 2 into a save spot. even if you manage to fit it..they dont last forever.

i have only ever put 2 cars per spot, and they have never disappeared, since the start of the game.

on one spot i tried to get 2 cars and a bike...after a little while the bike disappears.

Well, my golden Hummer from Playboy and the Comet from Brucie disappeared without a trace and it was the only car parked there. I don't know... Maybe my cars got hit by the taxi without me noticing it.

Taxi guy eh?... I got to speak with him!









But I park helicopters now.


----------



## blazin-asian

hmm...i dont recall a golden Hummer. then again, i chose to wack Dwayne so maybe thats why.

so where can i find an Infernus?









also, i notice when i take romans taxi service back to a safehouse, he always rams the heck out of the cars i have parked there. since the ride is free, i usually pay him with an RPG as he is driving away


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blazin-asian* 
hmm...i dont recall a golden Hummer. then again, i chose to wack Dwayne so maybe thats why.

so where can i find an Infernus?









also, i notice when i take romans taxi service back to a safehouse, he always rams the heck out of the cars i have parked there. since the ride is free, i usually pay him with an RPG as he is driving away









neither i never saw a golden hummer...and i killed Playboy.

yeah the taxi guy always hits your cars out, gotta watch for that, i lost my Dukes coz of that.

as for your Infernus, i've only ever seen them on the third island. the way the game works i believe, is similar to the other games. the cars that spawn around you are depending on what you are actually driving.

if you drive around a nice sports car, a lot of the AI will drive around fancier cars too. thats why you may have noticed, if you drive around a bucket of ****, its really hard to find a good car.

just get like a Comet or a Turismo and head through some of the central locations on the third island, you should eventually come across one.


----------



## Namrac

YouTube - GTA 4 - STUNT MONTAGE





Amazing stunts, and a very well made video. Also check out the Stunt Montage II and the blooper montage, they're awesome as well.


----------



## gtarmanrob

^ ok that is one of the most awesome stunt movies i've ever seen in a GTA game.

1 - how did they get all the footage like that?

2 - where the HELL is that awesome Skate Park???


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
^ ok that is one of the most awesome stunt movies i've ever seen in a GTA game.

1 - how did they get all the footage like that?

2 - where the HELL is that awesome Skate Park???

I agree. That's great and the music fits also pretty good. I like how Nicco jumps out of the helicopter and lands in the pool. And 2 different pools, and the last time he misses it.
yeah, how do you record that? On PC it would be easy, but TV?


----------



## blazin-asian

what im wondering is how they got the cars on the roof!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blazin-asian* 
what im wondering is how they got the cars on the roof!

car spawn cheat. fly a chopper up there, get out then spawn a car and drive off.

wheres that skate park???


----------



## x2s3w4

How many races are there? I thought there were 3 on each island, but I just saw somewhere someone said there were 20 races. I did 2 races on each island that were 3 laps and 1 race that was 5 laps on each island. These are Brucie's races. At the end I expected an X box achievement but didn't get it. Who's right, 9 or 20 races?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *x2s3w4* 
How many races are there? I thought there were 3 on each island, but I just saw somewhere someone said there were 20 races. I did 2 races on each island that were 3 laps and 1 race that was 5 laps on each island. These are Brucie's races. At the end I expected an X box achievement but didn't get it. Who's right, 9 or 20 races?

dunno bout 20 but there are more than 9 thats for sure. i think theres like 5 or 6 per island...so yeah close to 20.

go into the stats menu and see what races you havnt done..then go into or near those particular areas/suburbs and call Brucie about a race.

he will tell you where the start line is.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


dunno bout 20 but there are more than 9 thats for sure. i think theres like 5 or 6 per island...so yeah close to 20.

go into the stats menu and see what races you havnt done..then go into or near those particular areas/suburbs and call Brucie about a race.

he will tell you where the start line is.



Edit: I've won every race, sorry I didn't say that.

Brucie just keeps giving me the same races over and over again. I did 2 more races on the first island and they were 2 that I did before, then Brucie said he had no more races so I figured no more races on that island.
Then I go over to the second island and I did the race on the northern side of the island and then called again and he's given me that race at Star Junction 4 times (I know the race title cause I've done it so many times.No Idea what the others are called) Is this right? Shouldn't he either give me another race or tell me there are no more races? I'm getting awfully sick of this race.

Another question or two. Somewhere I missed both a pigeon and 1 stunt jump. 1 short on both.
I've done 49 jumps and 199 pigeons. Is there a way to find out which ones I'm missing or am I screwed and I gotta look all over again. 
I use these guides and I guess I missed 1 each time.
Pigeons:
http://www.gamesradar.com/xbox360/f/...51014323586065
and this that you can zoom in on:
http://dl.gamesradar.com/photos/GTAM...s_complete.jpg
And this for the jumps:
http://faqs.ign.com/articles/875/875092p1.html
+ this for the visual:
http://www.truveo.com/GTA-4-Unique-S.../id/1830086602
Do you guys use these or do you just hunt for them?
This is what I mean. It says only 9 races. This list is for a 100% list.


----------



## Namrac

One flying rat that a lot of people miss is on the coffee cup of the statue of happiness.


----------



## gtarmanrob

what do you get for all the flying rats? free weapon spawns at a safe house, like the old games?

otherwise im not gonna bother. im getting too frustrated at GTA4 now lol. havnt played it for a while so im rusty, and the missions im on are hard.

still such an awesome game though, just sucks when you get like 90% of the mission done then fail at the end, and you gotta do it ALL OVER AGAIN, and that start of the mission involved lots of driving and waiting.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
One flying rat that a lot of people miss is on the coffee cup of the statue of happiness.

I'm no collector but I got that one cuz it was fun anyway.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*


what do you get for all the flying rats? free weapon spawns at a safe house, like the old games?

otherwise im not gonna bother. im getting too frustrated at GTA4 now lol. havnt played it for a while so im rusty, and the missions im on are hard.

still such an awesome game though, just sucks when you get like 90% of the mission done then fail at the end, and you gotta do it ALL OVER AGAIN, and that start of the mission involved lots of driving and waiting.


Which one are you having trouble with? I hate that also though.


----------



## Namrac

Well, I got my own 360 and my own copy of GTA IV today (had been mooching off my friend when I visited him) and put a solid 2 hours into multiplayer free roam with him. Nothing better than cruising around liberty city, wreaking havoc with a buddy. =D

Is it just me or does the multiplayer look considerably worse? I mean, I was playing on a standard definition TV (waiting on the VGA adapter cable), but single player didn't look too bad...


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *x2s3w4*


Which one are you having trouble with? I hate that also though.


oh im not really "stuck" on a mission, just sometimes you wanna chill out, play the game and get more of the story, but you die and have to repeat a whole mission.

and its dumb things.

for example,

*** I KNOW MOST HAVE FINISHED BY NOW, BUT IF NOT, SPOILERS BELOW ***

im doing the first mission for Pegorino, where you have to wear a suit. anyways i drive out to the oil refinery, grab a sniper pozzy, then after a nice gun battle with sniper rifles and machine guns, i grabbed a car to get to Pegorino, who is down. the game said get to him before he dies.

i got there, but i was in the car and it didnt register, so i got out, then it says "pegorino has died" in red fail writing. and asked me to start again. so i quit.


----------



## Spart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
oh im not really "stuck" on a mission, just sometimes you wanna chill out, play the game and get more of the story, but you die and have to repeat a whole mission.

and its dumb things.

for example,

*** I KNOW MOST HAVE FINISHED BY NOW, BUT IF NOT, SPOILERS BELOW ***

im doing the first mission for Pegorino, where you have to wear a suit. anyways i drive out to the oil refinery, grab a sniper pozzy, then after a nice gun battle with sniper rifles and machine guns, i grabbed a car to get to Pegorino, who is down. the game said get to him before he dies.

i got there, but i was in the car and it didnt register, so i got out, then it says "pegorino has died" in red fail writing. and asked me to start again. so i quit.


You have to fight your way to him a little ways. Only 3-4 guys. It goes to a cutscene when you go through the last door.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spart* 
You have to fight your way to him a little ways. Only 3-4 guys. It goes to a cutscene when you go through the last door.

lol yeah i figured that was what needed to be done, my mistake being i drove around too him.


----------



## NTME9

way off topic but finally figured out who Roman reminds me of, "Milos" a character in a Seinfeld episode, its uncanny. especially when jerry is playing him in tennis.







@ min 5:31

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...8&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drewfus* 
way off topic but finally figured out who Roman reminds me of, "Milos" a character in a Seinfeld episode, its uncanny. especially when jerry is paying him in tennis.







@ min 5:31

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...8&sa=N&tab=wv#

<3 milosh. Sending his wife as payment, only to have her freak out on jerry. Great stuff.


----------



## NTME9

I truly wonder now if Rockstar got the inspiration for Roman from this Seinfeld character.


----------



## wolfy87

can someone tell me is it a marketing trick or this thing will never be on PC?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


can someone tell me is it a marketing trick or this thing will never be on PC?


there was mention of it somewhere, i think people are just kinda hoping, given the game started on PC, and every title has made its way to PC after that.

the general trend has been 6 months following a console release.

to be honest, by then, i personally wouldnt bother anyway really, its sweet on PS3 and not really the kind of game you play over and over again. multiplayer on the PC would be awesome though, and hopefully there would be a huge modding community. not that the game really needs anything new.


----------



## wolfy87

well...I hate consoles...and games migrating to those "full-range use" products...


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


<3 milosh. Sending his wife as payment, only to have her freak out on jerry. Great stuff.


That is a nice misconception of what Balkan people are like. Bullcrap. Pure bullcrap. It just gives the wrong image to Americans of what eastern Europe is like. The smallest part of the truth is, people a far more educated there than where I live. And I speak of 13 years experience living in Macedonia. (Alexander the "Great"/Macedonian?)

I know it is off topic, but I want to encourage people to discover for themselves, not learn from a mocking TV show like that.

Btw, Niko Belich is B.A.! Everybody fears him, and he is the coolest character in a game I have ever played.


----------



## lhowatt

id get the game for the mods. Same reason i got oblivion and same reason im going ot get fallout 3


----------



## 77bigmac77

Niko reminds me of that guy from Behind Enemy Lines, the one who (spoiler I guess) shoots the first American pilot in the beginning.

This guy









Compared to Niko


----------

